# Let's speed this up: Final Interceptor Pro 27" specs



## Lethe (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, there has been lots of babble about the Interceptor Pro, and everyone seems to want something else. Then there's a lot of noise from people who don't seriously want to buy one. So here's what we're gonna do in this thread. First of all, I'm going to post the overall specs I think everybody agrees on.

IN CASE YOU DISAGREE WITH POSTED GENERAL SPECS, DON'T POST HERE, BUT PM ME. I WILL ASK THE MODS TO DELETE ANY POST THAT DOESN'T FOLLOW THE RULES. 

After a while, I will post how many people disagree with which general specs, so we can figure it out. 

Here we go:

- Agile Interceptor Pro 27
- 27" neck through, 5-piece, universal profile maple neck
- mahogany wings
- reversed headstock with same finish as body
- fixed TOM-style bridge
- Gotoh tuners
- no dots, side markers only

Again, these are the specs every guitar would have. Now, for custom options. I think if we can get at least two of each color, we should be able to persuade Kurt to make that model at no or very little extra charge. Pickups and woods will be the same for all guitars, I suppose.


COPY THIS AND DELETE ALL BOXES BUT ONE. IF THERE IS AN OPTION YOU'D LIKE THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE, JUST MAKE UP YOUR OWN BOX. IF YOU END UP BEING THE ONLY ONE TO WANT IT, YOU WILL HAVE TO GO CUSTOM OR JOIN ANOTHER GROUP.

- Pickups: [Passive] or [EMG]
- Fretboard wood: [Maple] or [Ebony]
- Color: [Tribal Blue] [Tribal Green] [Blue Flame] [Black Flame] [Purple Flame] [Violin Sunburst] 
- Finish: [Clear Gloss] [Clear Satin]

After a few posts, I will collect everything and make a list of how many people would SERIOUSLY buy one with those specs.

ANYONE WHO PARTICIPATES IN THIS AND THEN CHICKENS OUT FOR REASONS OTHER THAN BURNED DOWN HOUSE, TWO LOST ARMS OR KIDNEY FAILURE SHALL BE CURSED TO THE REST OF THEIR LIVES. MAY YOUR GUITAR NECKS WARP AND YOUR CHILDREN BE UGLY.  

Ok guys, this is a great chance for us to show Kurt that we are, while demanding, very organized and our word can be counted upon. If this goes well, I think he will be even happier to listen to what we want. So please, don't fuck this up. We can do this.

-----------------

Ok, I'll go first:

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Violin Sunburst] 
- Finish: [Clear Satin]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 16, 2007)

im probably not going to participate due to reasons of having GAS elsewhere, and not being able to afford everything. but I would definately pick one up used if they ever came around next year sometime..

But just posting to say, you forgot bodywood? even tho most people assume Mahogany, maybe you should ask them what they want also.


----------



## apocalypse013 (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Maple]
- Color: [Black Flame]
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Tribal Blue] / [Blue Flame] (cant really tell which I like better)
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: PASSIVE
- Fretboard wood: Maple or Ebony (don't care which) 
- Color: Tribal Purple/ Green/ Black (again, will take any) 
- Finish: Clear gloss

i am ready to buy this guitar as long as it's 27" and passive. also lethe, the interceptor/ septor come stock with Grover tuners, not Gotoh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: Wire wound around rusty nails and some fridge magnets
- Fretboard wood: Latex
- Color: Moldy cheese green
- Finish: the same stuff they use on fuzzy dice.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive] 
- Fretboard wood: [Maple] 
- Color: [Violin Sunburst] 
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## RaCh (Sep 16, 2007)

---


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

for the sake of this guitar being made, i really think we should stick to options that were previously available on the 'eptors. matte and satin finishes =


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 16, 2007)

well if anything, think you guys cleared that it will be passive pickups.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

-Pickups:[Passive]
-Fretboard Wood:[ebony]
-Color:[Tribal Purple or Violin Sunburst]
-Finish:[Clear Satin]

Does anyone know what kind of passive pickups Kurt will use and will we have a choice ?


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

sonofabias said:


> -Pickups:[Passive]
> -Fretboard Wood:[ebony]
> -Color:[Tribal Purple or Violin Sunburst]
> -Finish:[Clear gloss]
> ...




Guitarheads.net 7 string Hex Humbuckers were being used for awhile, i would bet on these being used. awesome pickups, equal in quality and sound to most dimarzios i've played.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive] (I don't care what pickups Kurt'll use there, I'll change them anyway)
- Fretboard wood: [Maple]
- Color: [Purple Flame]
- Finish: [Clear Satin]

Mahogany wings FTW!!!


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Sep 16, 2007)

EDIT: My mistake, didn't read the thread good enough (just woke up ), i don't think i will be buying one, seeing as i lack cash.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Active]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Trans Blue]
- Finish: [Clear Satin]


And by the way, they already make a HARDTAIL one, its called the Septor. The INTERCEPTOR is the trem equipped guitar. That is all.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> - Pickups: [Active]
> - Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
> - Color: [Trans Blue]
> - Finish: [Clear Satin]
> ...




the Septor isn't "27 scale though, that's the point of this guitar... to be a hardtail version of the INTERceptor.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

+1


----------



## DeL07 (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Maple]
- Color: [Trans Green]
- Finish: [Clear Satin]

I want this NOW!


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Tribal Green or Tribal Purple]
- Finish: [Whatever]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> - Pickups: Wire wound around rusty nails and some fridge magnets
> - Fretboard wood: Latex
> - Color: Moldy cheese green
> - Finish: the same stuff they use on fuzzy dice.



 *Come on dude, keep this grown up and on topic. Same goes for everyone else.*


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

So far that's a dozen of us.Do you think Kurt will handle this?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

sonofabias said:


> So far that's a dozen of us.Do you think Kurt will handle this?



he already said eight. i don't know if he wants to make it twelve.
shoot him an e-mail and ask!

i don't want to deal with this whole specs and nimber produced clusterfuck, which is why i'll probably just order a custom from them.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 16, 2007)

well folks i think a good compromise IS to create it with the trem, because its too easy for you hardtail fans to simply block the trem, unless youre too lazy to spend more than five minutes taking care of your guitars....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 16, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> well folks i think a good compromise IS to create it with the trem, because its too easy for you hardtail fans to simply block the trem, unless youre too lazy to spend more than five minutes taking care of your guitars....


it'll feel totally different with a trem man


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2007)

A hardtail is more than just a blocked trem. I've had blocked trems and hardtails, and tremol-no'd trems. Nothing matches a hardtail when you need a hardtail, but then nothing matches a tremol-no'd guitar for when you're not sure what you might need.

I think it's not a bad idea, btw, to have this thread for the purposes of gathering data. I'm sure some people that don't post here will buy the guitar, though, unless it's an exclusive deal or something.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

WTF! there's already 27" interceptors with trems and EMGs out there. the whole point of this is to offer a DIFFERENT interceptor that doesn't exist.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 16, 2007)

Mahogany wings makes it alone totaly different IMO.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

the interceptor pro 25.5" has mahogany wings


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 16, 2007)

pickups: Passive
fretboard: ebony
color: Tribal green
finish: Clear gloss


----------



## slake moth (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought the whole point was to get a 27" hardtail Agile.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

slake moth said:


> I thought the whole point was to get a 27" hardtail Agile.



i thought so too , here's an  for all those that want a trem on this guitar... BUY THE VERSION THAT'S ALREADY OUT.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 16, 2007)

Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Blue flame]
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## shredlord (Sep 16, 2007)

slake moth said:


> I thought the whole point was to get a 27" hardtail Agile.



exactly what i was thinking. 

i cant afford to get this at the mo, but i would SERIOUSLY consider picking one up in a year or so. 
oh, and for the record-

pickups-EMG(i think i may be slightly out-voted at this point though)
neck-Maple
colour-black flame
finish-satin(although i dont think its gonna happen)

but tbh i would seriously consider one whatever - finish and colour are cool, but purely superficial, i would prefer maple, but i love ebony too, and i would probs end up changing the pickups anyway.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to have one post in this topic, just because I was flamed to hell in the other.

The reason I asked Kurt for this was because of my GAS for a Hardtail Loomis. I had previously thought that it was a mahogany body which is why I kept it the same. It's all good though, ash, mahogany, whatever.

A 27" scale would be perfect for the 7th string. EMG 707's are the previously mentioned guitar specs, I didn't think Kurt would do maple so I did not ask him to include it or I would have, but everything else is tailored to mirror aforementioned guitar.

With that said:

EMG 707's
Maple
Blue/Purple Flame/Violin Red
Finish: Don't care. Satin would be better for the neck, sliding, while gloss would make it look quite nice.

He said this would cost less than the Interceptor, slightly.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

Kurt also said this in the other thread :

"Passive would be easier and a bit cheaper if that's what people prefer. 

Kurt"


and the majority here seem to prefer passive.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

So, when will these be available?.......Kurt?
That's the next question.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

i think specs need to be worked out first before anything is available.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 16, 2007)

Color wise I'd say any transparent color is fine by me (with either flame or quilted maple). Wings either ash or mahogany, no basswood for me, that's what putting me off the current 27". Passive pickups because there's more option to swap those and get the particular sound you are after.
My .02 cents.

(HT : 500 posts YAY!)


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

how many would be happy with this? :

Agile Interceptor Pro 27"

3 or 5 piece maple neck
mahogany wings
ebony f/b (no inlays)
passive pickups
string thru body TOM bridge
flame maple veneer (body and headstock, like the interceptor pro 25.5")
purple/ black/ green/ blue stain (these are all colors used on 'eptors in the past)
gloss finish


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 16, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Violin Sunburst]
- Finish: [Clear Satin]

Edit: If there are only going to be 8 I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> - Pickups: [Passive]
> - Fretboard wood: [Maple]
> - Color: [Violin Sunburst]
> - Finish: [Clear Gloss]



 This sounds very nice, i'd love to see this.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

Edroz said:


> how many would be happy with this? :
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 27"
> 
> ...




that sounds like a perfect compromise for everyone interested.
i prefer maple fretboards, but it just makes sense for this to have ebony.


----------



## Miek (Sep 16, 2007)

Like I said in the other thread, I don't think I'll be able to afford one, so just discredit my opinions.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2007)

i prefer maple as well... just figured since all past 'eptors were ebony, it would be an easier sell. if Kurt has no problem with it, neither do i.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i prefer maple as well... just figured since all past 'eptors were ebony, it would be an easier sell. if Kurt has no problem with it, neither do i.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 16, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> - Pickups: [Passive]
> - Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
> - Color: [Violin Sunburst]
> - Finish: [Clear Satin]
> ...



Making only 8 when there are people standing in line to fork over money makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

slake moth said:


> Making only 8 when there are people standing in line to fork over money makes no sense whatsoever.



well, that's what kurt originally said he'd do, but there's clearly a fuckton of interest, so maybe he'll change that number.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

I think his interest will pique when 8 sell within the hour. Or 20 minutes.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 16, 2007)

Who knows whos serious tho here. lots of people could back out. I think 8 is reasonable, only issue is people getting their colours they want


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, there are 2 topics about specifications of this guitar.

I won't make the third because:

a) People will bitch at me about getting a public guitar customized
b) People might want to choose more than one color. For me, purple is the best--but a blue flame + maple would not be unwanted, either. Same with red violin. I see no option on the poll addition that lets you vote more than once...
c) People will be left out. This is the most important.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 16, 2007)

Edroz said:


> how many would be happy with this? :
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 27"
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the specs that this Septor-27 should have. No more no less. This thread will keep going cuz people will post their specs which currently match up with the Interceptor. If you want EMGs - get an Interceptor and block the trem. Like it has been said many times in this thread - the whole point is to get a guitar that doesnt exist.

In this case it is to get a neck through, 27" scale, passive pickup'd , fixed bridge guitar. Not another freaking Interceptor  



Xtremevillan said:


> Well, there are 2 topics about specifications of this guitar.
> 
> I won't make the third because:
> 
> a) People will bitch at me about getting a public guitar customized


Dude - people bitched at you because you told Kurt to use the options above in one thread and got everyone interested. Then your maple/Loomis gas set in and you decided to to knock two birds with one stone.  

Btw - After reading what I said in the other thread - I do apologize. I sometimes get passionate about a topic especially this guitar and I do loose my cool.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wanted to note this, as it was made by the OP:



Lethe said:


> IN CASE YOU DISAGREE WITH POSTED GENERAL SPECS, DON'T POST HERE, BUT PM ME. I WILL ASK THE MODS TO DELETE ANY POST THAT DOESN'T FOLLOW THE RULES.



Want to give you the heads up, PM'ing a mod to delete any post in your thread that you don't like will:

a) piss the mods off because you're not only 1) annoying them and 2) wasting their time as I'm sure they don't want to worry about monitoring your thread for items that don't fit your criteria for a comment. 

and

b) invites people to make stupid comments like the ones you don't want to see

I counted like 5+ of said comments before I posted this response, so I figured I'd mention what NOT to do if you don't want people posting stuff like that. Warning people that you'll PM the mods is a sure-fire way to not only annoy other posters (and get them to post the junk you don't want, just as it has already happend so far), but the mods as well.  


With that out of the way, I would like to see these come into production so I can play one at Ed's place sometime.  Also, I'm sure Kurt (being a cool guy, I've tossed emails back and forth with him in the past and he's a nice guy for sure) meant that you had to have AT LEAST 8 people to "officially" get an order in, but any others on top of that would be bonus. If they are serious I'm sure Kurt would have no problem ordering more than 8.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> With that out of the way, I would like to see these come into production so I can play one at Ed's place sometime.  Also, I'm sure Kurt (being a cool guy, I've tossed emails back and forth with him in the past and he's a nice guy for sure) meant that you had to have AT LEAST 8 people to "officially" get an order in, but any others on top of that would be bonus. If they are serious I'm sure Kurt would have no problem ordering more than 8.


----------



## Lethe (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Warning people that you'll PM the mods is a sure-fire way to not only annoy other posters (and get them to post the junk you don't want, just as it has already happend so far), but the mods as well.



Yeah, I kinda realize that now, but I was afraid this thread would turn into another daydreaming thread with specs that are totally out of the question. From other forums, I was used to the mods helping out to keep a thread about organizing orders and so on clean. No offence to the mods here, I just thought this was normal. 

Luckily, this thread turned out to be quite informative, and I think this sends a very different signal than the other two, when everyone was arguing over little details. And if Kurt sees this, maybe it'll make him start production sooner. 

So I'd like to thank everyone who participated in this - and again, sorry if I came across as a dick.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully, we'll know what's happening with this relatively soon


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2007)

Price is ~$600 USD. Time should be around 3-4 months.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 17, 2007)

i require a PURPLE one!


----------



## Cancer (Sep 17, 2007)

Edroz said:


> how many would be happy with this? :
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 27"
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm in, how much, and when does it ship. Seriously, I'm not kidding. This is basically a Septor Pro, which we need to compliment the Interceptor Pro.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 17, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Ok, I'm in, how much, and when does it ship. Seriously, I'm not kidding. This is basically a Septor Pro, which we need to compliment the Interceptor Pro.




probably the same price as the interceptor pro 25.5"... $600? possibly cheaper i'd hope, if "Jerich" pickups are used (which they were in the past). i'm definitely in as well.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the stuff I always wanted. Just waiting for Kurt to email me back.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

Edroz said:


> probably the same price as the interceptor pro 25.5"... $600? possibly cheaper i'd hope, if "Jerich" pickups are used (which they were in the past). i'm definitely in as well.



I'm in for going to your house when you get yours!


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 17, 2007)

Three to four months time? If this is our final spec, I'm in!


----------



## Edroz (Sep 17, 2007)

sonofabias said:


> Three to four months time? If this is our final spec, I'm in!




nice! you, myself, cancer and djpharoah seem to be in 100% for this :

3 or 5 piece maple neck
mahogany wings
ebony f/b (no inlays)
passive pickups
string thru body TOM bridge
flame maple veneer (body and headstock, like the interceptor pro 25.5")
purple/ black/ green/ blue stain (these are all colors used on 'eptors in the past)
gloss finish


who else?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 17, 2007)

we're going to have quite a run of NGD threads in four months time.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 17, 2007)

Edroz said:


> nice! you, myself, cancer and djpharoah seem to be in 100% for this :
> 
> 3 or 5 piece maple neck
> mahogany wings
> ...


Me. I've been waiting for something like this since the first Agile 7s were announced.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2007)

slake moth said:


> Me. I've been waiting for something like this since the first Agile 7s were announced.


If your serious - contact Edroz - he is making a list of seriously interested customers for this beast.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 17, 2007)

Wat would the payment methods be like.. in terms of deposits or whichever.. like since it'll take kurt 3-4 months or so to order them up he said.. just curious..


----------



## NuSkoolTone (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys longtime lurker, and felt this was worth Registering for.

- Pickups: [Passive] 
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Black Flame] [Purple Flame] [Violin Sunburst]
- Finish: [Clear Gloss] 

As Pm'd would at least like offset dots on FB. The scale length alone I think could throw someone off.

Maybe also have the TOM recessed?

What's the profile on the neck supposed to be like? Ibanez, Schecter, ESP?


----------



## Cancer (Sep 17, 2007)

Edroz said:


> nice! you, myself, cancer and djpharoah seem to be in 100% for this :
> 
> 3 or 5 piece maple neck
> mahogany wings
> ...



I'm in, and I'm not recinding that, but I have to ask, is there anyway we can get the OLD interceptor body style ....and 6100 frets? That body kicked so much ass, and the frets ...well....


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, my in: 600 bucks: Original config (EMG 707, mahogany body, 27", etc) + purple color + maple fretboard.


--e


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...or-7-27-pro-emg-maple-ebony-9.html#post648133


Let us rejoice!!


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 17, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, my in: 600 bucks: Original config (EMG 707, mahogany body, 27", etc) + purple color + maple fretboard.
> 
> 
> --e
> ...



FYI, I have switched over to the above Poll link and posted my tenative proposed specs there for further argu... ahem comments.

Kurt


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, nice.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 17, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Wat would the payment methods be like.. in terms of deposits or whichever.. like since it'll take kurt 3-4 months or so to order them up he said.. just curious..



I'd like to know as well... the up-front cost will determine if I can get in. If I can swing it, paying the balance will be no problem.

The black flame... the BLACK FLAAAMEE!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> I'd like to know as well... the up-front cost will determine if I can get in. If I can swing it, paying the balance will be no problem.


Thats the same thing I am waiting for => first installment payment.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 18, 2007)

I am ready to make a deposit, as soon as Kurt is ready to accept them.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm ready as well, all I need is the go ahead from Kurt. How much deposit will he require?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Hope it's only like 100. We might have to email him our specs, no?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Hope it's only like 100. We might have to email him our specs, no?



Most deposits on things that are custom are kinda like 50% of the price I would think. I would be down for $100 deposit but its up to Kurt.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh snap, 300?

3 more paychecks.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh snap, 300?
> 
> 3 more paychecks.


Dont quote me on that - its just I think thats what most of the people (luthiers) want. I think even Rob from KxK did something along those lines.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, hopefully we'll know soon.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

I sent an email to KXK. No response.



I asked for a better 7-string Xiphos, basically, I combined Xiphos 7 + Rusty Cooley's Dean's ideas (lower horn for better access)


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I sent an email to KXK. No response.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a better 7-string Xiphos, basically, I combined Xiphos 7 + Rusty Cooley's Dean's ideas (lower horn for better access)



I dont think Rob does copies of other guitars. Also he might be currently swamped so you might want to wait for an email from him.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 18, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Most deposits on things that are custom are kinda like 50% of the price I would think. I would be down for $100 deposit but its up to Kurt.




when we were talking about my custom order, he said that he requires a deposit of 50%. but that's for a custom. i don't know how much he would want for a limited-run production model.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> when we were talking about my custom order, he said that he requires a deposit of 50%. but that's for a custom. i don't know how much he would want for a limited-run production model.



There ya go.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I sent an email to KXK. No response.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a better 7-string Xiphos, basically, I combined Xiphos 7 + Rusty Cooley's Dean's ideas (lower horn for better access)




dude, what does emailing KxK have to do with the AGILE guitar we're trying to get made. that doesnt belong in this thread.
and for everyone asking about a deposit. i don't think enough people even fully agreed on the final specs yet? how about we focus on that.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i don't think enough people even fully agreed on the final specs yet? how about we focus on that.



I thought we were kinda agreed on the final specs minus the issue of fretboard material.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 18, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> I thought we were kinda agreed on the final specs minus the issue of fretboard material.




cool, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Edroz said:


> Agile Interceptor Pro 27"
> 
> 3 or 5 piece maple neck
> mahogany wings
> ...





Edroz said:


> cool, just wanted to make sure.



Maple or ebony argument still holds?


----------



## slake moth (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought that there would be both maple and ebony.
Four colors available, two with maple and two with ebony boards.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 18, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, so here is the final list (??) of specs...  until we change them again..
> 
> Neck: 5 piece maple neck-thu body construction
> Mahoganny arch top body (wings)
> ...



i'm assuming from this post from Kurt, he's offering BOTH maple and ebony fretboards? i guess this is all we need to verify with Kurt at this point. since all the other specs work great for me and a few others.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 18, 2007)

Tribal Purple - Maple Neck
Tribal Blue - Maple Neck
Tribal Green Ebony Neck
Black Flame - Ebony Neck

Damn - didnt read/know the colors and necks were already setup. I wanted a blue or purple with ebony. Might get that tribal green though....

Which one is the tribal green to be used?
I personally like the first one.









Btw can anyone do a mock up of the blue flame interceptor with maple fretboard?? I just cant visualize it in my head.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 18, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Which one is the tribal green to be used?
> I personally like the first one.



I think the COLOR is the same with those two, but they have differently figured quilted tops.

I think.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 18, 2007)

hm. has anyone from Canada ordered from Rondo? How bad is the UPS hit? Im really considering it, but im scared of how bad ill get hit by customs. last time, I got a $300 guitar from UPS and I was charged I think $165.. so $600 would be around $300? hmm


----------



## nicknuisance (Sep 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> - Pickups: Wire wound around rusty nails and some fridge magnets
> - Fretboard wood: Latex
> - Color: Moldy cheese green
> - Finish: the same stuff they use on fuzzy dice.



Sounds very Prince-esque


----------



## ultimeus (Sep 19, 2007)

- Pickups: [EMG]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Black Flame] chrome hardware
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Someone's a little too late.


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Btw can anyone do a mock up of the blue flame interceptor with maple fretboard?? I just cant visualize it in my head.



I had a few free minutes at work, so here's a photochop using a pic of Chris' amazing piece.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Do want. Think you can do purple?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 19, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> I had a few free minutes at work, so here's a photochop using a pic of Chris' amazing piece.



Thanks for the image. I am pretty sure Im gonna go get the tribal green with ebony fretboard.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 19, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> I had a few free minutes at work, so here's a photochop using a pic of Chris' amazing piece.




that looks fucking badass.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 19, 2007)

[action=djpharoah] is waiting now for the official word from Kurt ...and to sell his rg7621[/action]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2007)

I would love any info on any canadian who ordered from Rondo before, how bad UPS hits you. im really considering getting this (with my student loan rofl oh well) but damn that blue +maple one should be mine.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 19, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I would love any info on any canadian who ordered from Rondo before, how bad UPS hits you. im really considering getting this (with my student loan rofl oh well) but damn that blue +maple one should be mine.



In my case, for a 600$ guitar, it cost me around 150$. (Taxes + Custom charges).


----------



## playstopause (Sep 19, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I would love any info on any canadian who ordered from Rondo before, how bad UPS hits you. im really considering getting this (with my student loan rofl oh well) but damn that blue +maple one should be mine.



In my case, for a 600$ guitar, it cost me around 45$/ shipping UPS standard from Boston + 150$ on delivery (Taxes + Custom charges combined).


----------



## playstopause (Sep 19, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I would love any info on any canadian who ordered from Rondo before, how bad UPS hits you.



In my case, for a 600$ guitar, it cost me around 45$/ shipping UPS standard from Boston + 150$ on delivery (Taxes + Custom charges combined).





EDIT : woah, what's with triple post showing my edits?


----------



## slake moth (Sep 19, 2007)

So much for free trade.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2007)

hm. thats not TOO bad. but still not that great. what I was considering doing is some custom inlay work on it, which would add like $300 to the price, but then i could just send it from Kurt to the inlay place, then the inlay place could USPS it to me.. that would save the $200 customs fee..

But my CW guitar is quite similar, so im still kinda not sure if I wanna go ahead with buying it


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 20, 2007)

K - I want to know is the ebony used natural ebony or dyed ebony? 

Also Kurt - make the purple or blue one available with the ebony fretboard too!!


----------



## slake moth (Sep 20, 2007)

Natural ebony > dyed ebony. 
If the wood used is macassar ebony, it should be left undyed. It's a very attractive wood in its natural state.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 20, 2007)

+1


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yeh, these are fixed bridges eh? Hmm.

Yea. I dunno if I should go for it, altho it sounds fuckin amazing. I mean, I could definately afford it if I sould my 2nd LoPro7 + my RG7620 body/neck, and then maybe even my Dean Evo7.. 

Anyone got info on the deposit?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep at least 400 safe.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah im just thinking with the few options that I really do want on my 2nd project guitar that this doesnt have, this probably isnt gonna be worth while for me, since my CW guitar is almost the exact same just with an Edge LoPro7 and afew other options. 

But ill keep checking in for developments.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm ready when ever you guys are.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

I need at least 3 more paychecks.

And that 3 is loose, because I'm on a commission based salary (6xhour base + commission - taxes)

Last Paycheck was 8xhour for training, 130 bucks.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I would love any info on any canadian who ordered from Rondo before, how bad UPS hits you. im really considering getting this (with my student loan rofl oh well) but damn that blue +maple one should be mine.



There are no extra UPS brokerage or customs charges when you order from us. All is paid up front.

Kurt


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Kurt! Any word on the deposit, haha.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 21, 2007)

slake moth said:


> So much for free trade.



I think that only applies to Made in USA / Canada items - even so - a made in USA item under $200 should only cost about $15 brokerage fees with no customs charges to Canada. Trouble is it's hard to find a $200 Made in USA anything. Now that CDN is on par with USD the USA stuff should start to seem cheaper.

Anyway, made one spec change - using a Tone Pros bridge instead of Gotoh. Ok I am having a production sample made, if that turns out ok, will produce a sample run with the colors mentioned before - should have by Christmas or a bit sooner if the sample is ok.

I reserved production for a small quantity pending approval of the sample

Tribal Purple - Maple Neck 
Tribal Blue - Maple Neck 
Tribal Green Ebony Neck 
Black Flame - Ebony Neck 
Black Flame - Maple Neck 

Depending on how well these are received we can make more or change colors / specs for 2008

Kurt



Xtremevillan said:


> Hey Kurt! Any word on the deposit, haha.



Well I don't want to start taking money until I see the sample and approve production. If that fails, with the Christmas holiday production rush, it will not be until mid 2008 until we get production going. Assuming sample is ok probobly the end of Oct is when I can take some orders for delivery before Christmas.

kurt


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi guys, it's been a while now!

Since I saw pics of the black Interceptor Pro here in the forum I'm having a most severe case of GAS. I like the idea of a fixed bridge baritone version (neck-thru, not the Septor!) as well.
However, I can't stop wondering which body form we are talking about. The Interceptor Pro body form which is similar to the ESP Horizon / Schecter C body (which I personally prefer), or the Interceptor (bolt-on) / Septor body form with the slim horns?

- Pickups: [EMG]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Black Flame]
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Anyway, made one spec change - using a Tone Pros bridge instead of Gotoh. Ok I am having a production sample made, if that turns out ok, will produce a sample run with the colors mentioned before - should have by Christmas or a bit sooner if the sample is ok.
> 
> I reserved production for a small quantity pending approval of the sample
> 
> ...


 All good with the fixed bridge 

Hell yeah, Purple Flame + Maple Neck/Fretboard (Right, fretboard too)! I hope the sample turns out really good!



> Well I don't want to start taking money until I see the sample and approve production. If that fails, with the Christmas holiday production rush, it will not be until mid 2008 until we get production going. Assuming sample is ok probobly the end of Oct is when I can take some orders for delivery before Christmas.
> 
> kurt



Word, word, I can wait.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 21, 2007)

well Kurt, I might take your word on that and pray to god theres no insane brokerage fees..

Im gonna continue considering it, since the canadian dollar is doing awesome lately, and I have a $15,000 student loan hahah. It'll put me in debt so bad, but now when $600 US is $600 CDN, thats almost too good to pass up..

Like I said, I'll keep checking in and hopefully be able to take one of those tribal blue + maple fretboarders.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 21, 2007)

So, I guess we'll have to wait until late Oct. to know how this will proceed? Well, as I'm said before I'm ready whenever you let us know Kurt.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 21, 2007)

AMEN!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

Quick Question: When he says purple flame..

http://a48.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/78/l_8377c321eeb1a54c83f5473fe3720cdf.jpg

Is this what I should expect? Because if so...Fuck
YES


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Quick Question: When he says purple flame..
> 
> http://a48.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/78/l_8377c321eeb1a54c83f5473fe3720cdf.jpg
> 
> ...



No - this is what he mean by purple flame.












Dr. Gonzo said:


> However, I can't stop wondering which body form we are talking about. The Interceptor Pro body form which is similar to the ESP Horizon / Schecter C body (which I personally prefer), or the Interceptor (bolt-on) / Septor body form with the slim horns?


Thats something I too am wondering - I find the body on the old Interceptor Pro to be ideal and much better looking than the Interceptor 27" Bolt on.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

What the....shit, I was hoping for something darker. That looks like PINK!

Might have to get the blue flame + maple neck.

--e

When you say Schecter C body, do you also mean the Hellraiser? HR's body is awesome.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2007)

since its neck-through, i think it will more than likely be a modified version of the interceptor pro.
i much prefer the interceptor pro body style.



Xtremevillan said:


> What the....shit, I was hoping for something darker. That looks like PINK!
> 
> Might have to get the blue flame + maple neck.
> 
> ...




the broderick custom is a black dye on quilted maple.
the camera flash just makes it look lighter in pictures.

edit: also, go look at the last page of the poll thread you made. there is a picture of the interceptor pro, so you can get an idea of the body style.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 21, 2007)

also, it was Tribal purple, not purple flame. so it will look different either way.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh yeah!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 22, 2007)

i have so much interceptor pro GAS right now.
that 3-4 month wait for my custom is going to be absolutely brutal.


----------



## jem_legacy (Sep 22, 2007)

- Pickups: [Passive] 
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Black Flame] 
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 22, 2007)

Just wondering, and I dont mean to stir the pot and suggest more ideas, but in terms of colours.. would anyone be interested in a Sunburst (amber) quilt top with the maple fretboard?? I just lovee this fucking colour so much, I would be 100% in if it was an option, altho tribal blue is still awesome..

but something like this






Agile AL-2800 Uniform Profile CSB Quilt at HomeOld
Agile AL-3100 CSB at HomeOld
Jackson USA PC1 Phil Collen

Just curious if theres any interest in that colour, I think it'd be pretty badass.

ACTUALLY.. maybe more like this, Sorry Buz for jacking your pic. but heres my example.. maybe quilted/tribal would be better..


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 22, 2007)

I personally dont like sunburst - especially on something like an interceptor. 

 Let the first batch of these come out as asking for more options now will just prolong it. Im sure if yu ask kurt - he would accommodate you.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 22, 2007)

he already said he is just waiting on a sample right now, ordering the real batch next month. and it would just take 2 people to take a new colour, but i digress. was just asking.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it'd take more than 2 people.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 22, 2007)

i don't think sunburst would look good on an interceptor, but maybe that's because i don't really like sunbursts to begin with.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 23, 2007)

i think Kurt's already being extremely generous offering 4 colors! i think you guys have to keep in mind that this is going to be a PRODUCTION model guitar, not a custom... having said that, what other company offers the the same model 7 with 4 different color options, let alone fretboard material options! lets be reasonable here.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 23, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i think Kurt's already being extremely generous offering 4 colors! i think you guys have to keep in mind that this is going to be a PRODUCTION model guitar, not a custom... having said that, what other company offers the the same model 7 with 4 different color options, let alone fretboard material options! lets be reasonable here.



 

i think anything beyond what we've already covered is just being nitpicky.
let's not worry about added colors or different hardware options or anything like that. if you want something more, get a custom one!

i think it is incredible that kurt was kind enough to listen to what we want and offer these to us. let's not stretch that kindness by being too picky.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## playstopause (Sep 23, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i think it is incredible that kurt was kind enough to listen to what we want and offer these to us. let's not stretch that kindness by being too picky.



Amen to that.
Crazy how people like to stretch it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 23, 2007)

I even said in my post I didnt mean to stretch it, but i figured switching a bottle of dye for another one isnt really a stretch, considering you guys asked for all this crazy stuff such as diff fretboard, different hardware, different pickups, things that actually alter the guitar itself.. a different colour is as simple as picking up one bottle of colour over another. But whatever. Forget that I even suggested it then.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, if you feel concerned...
I wasn't talking about you in particular... It's a "in general" statement.
People are given a few options and then they'll too often go : "Oh yes cool, but can't it have 36 frets, a piezo, african mahogany wings and a magenta sunburst? Then i would _really_ buy it!!!"

Too much of that in my very humble opinion.
We're _very_ lucky to have Kurt listen to us in the first place. This is 7-strings guitars, we should always keep this in mind. 
Very, very small market.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Hey, if you feel concerned...
> I wasn't talking about you in particular... It's a "in general" statement.
> People are given a few options and then they'll too often go : "Oh yes cool, but can't it have 36 frets, a piezo, african mahogany wings and a magenta sunburst? Then i would _really_ buy it!!!"
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 23, 2007)

+1 for this page and Kurt!


----------



## Jerich (Sep 24, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I reserved production for a small quantity pending approval of the sample
> 
> Tribal Purple - Maple Neck
> Tribal Blue - Maple Neck
> ...




Black with maple fretboard...I ..am..........in............















it will be great to have a theme here!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 24, 2007)

I need blue flame or blue tribal with ebony.

EDIT: Not sure about this now due to this douche bag not buying my rg7621 locally. I was waiting for him to purchase it to get this guitar.. I hope I can still sell it before the deposits are taken.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 24, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> I need blue flame or blue tribal with ebony.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure about this now due to this douche bag not buying my rg7621 locally. I was waiting for him to purchase it to get this guitar.. I hope I can still sell it before the deposits are taken.



i imagine it will still be quite some time before deposits are taken.
if worse comes to worse, send it to the bay!



Jerich said:


> Black with maple fretboard...I ..am..........in............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. hot carvin. do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't Kurt say deposits while be taken like, late October or something..

Either way, I just surprisingly checked my bank account and seen an extra $1000 I didnt know I have.. so pondering now if I should get it. I will have no probs affording it, but just wonderingg..

just looking over specs again as posted by Kurt

Neck: 5 piece maple neck-thu body construction 
Mahoganny arch top body (wings)
27" scale 
Pickups: Passive Agile
24 frets 6100 Jumbo (.110" x .055)
13.7" (350mm) radius 
Grover Die Cast tuners (black) 102-18B
String - thru body bridge (Gotoh) - tune-o-matic - no trem!
Graphite Nut
1 Vol 1 tone - passive Agile pickups
Reverse Headstock 
Width of the neck at the nut: 1 7/8"; at the 22st fret: 2 3/16" 
Uniform Neck Profile - 21.5mm at the frest fret and 22mm at the 12th fret. 

Yeh, sounds pretty sweet. Unless something drastic happens, theres a good chance I'll be on board..

Just afew questions for anyone who can answer them though, Kurt is good with like returns/damaged thru shipping stuff right? Anyone deal with that from Kurt before? I've seen some awful picstories on here of Agile items from arrival, and since mine will be going thru customs/the border, thats definately something that concerns me, esp with him shipping UPS (meaning if I have to send it back and forth afew times its gonna cost more than the guitar itself)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't know about the Agile, but I noticed you did not put colors or fretboard material in yours. Any particular reason?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 24, 2007)

well I just was copy/pasting the specs Kurt posted.

If it comes down to colour/fretboard, unless the amber pops up, im obviously going 

- Pickups: [Passive] 
- Fretboard wood: [Maple] 
- Color: [Tribal Blue] 
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]

As long as the tribal blue = similar to this Agile AG-3000 Tribal Blue at HomeOld


----------



## Edroz (Sep 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Didn't Kurt say deposits while be taken like, late October or something..
> 
> Either way, I just surprisingly checked my bank account and seen an extra $1000 I didnt know I have.. so pondering now if I should get it. I will have no probs affording it, but just wonderingg..
> 
> ...




nick, i had to return an interceptor (violin sunburst) before because of some QC issues and had zero problems getting my money including shipping charges refunded.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> well I just was copy/pasting the specs Kurt posted.
> 
> If it comes down to colour/fretboard, unless the amber pops up, im obviously going
> 
> ...



dude, that color + maple board = hot buttered sex



Edroz said:


> nick, i had to return an interceptor (violin sunburst) before because of some QC issues and had zero problems getting my money including shipping charges refunded.



good to know. does anyone know if kurt will ship my guitar in a hardshell case if i purchase them at the same time?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 24, 2007)

Yah, I know Kurt is good with returns and shit, but what im concerned about is me being in Canada, that makes things all the more difficult =/

and Shawn im sure if you order a case with it, it will come shipped in one. im considering doing the same if they have good cases.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 25, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> and Shawn im sure if you order a case with it, it will come shipped in one. im considering doing the same if they have good cases.



i hope so. i don't like the idea of my guitar coming in a cardboard box.
i guess i'll have to e-mail kurt to find out for sure...


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i hope so. i don't like the idea of my guitar coming in a cardboard box.
> i guess i'll have to e-mail kurt to find out for sure...



Its coming in one unless you buy a hardshell baritone case for $70. Last I talked to him thats what he said. Unless he can cut us a deal for those cases.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 25, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Its coming in one unless you buy a hardshell baritone case for $70. Last I talked to him thats what he said. Unless he can cut us a deal for those cases.



i'm down for buying a case with it.
i'll eventually need a hardshell case for it anyway, and if it keeps my guitar from being shipped in a cardboard box, i'm in.

though i don't think i'll need the baritone case, as my custom will be 25.5 scale.

edit: okay, so i went to this part of the site, and i can't tell which case would do well for the interceptor pro.

does anyone know what case would work?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm down for buying a case with it.
> i'll eventually need a hardshell case for it anyway, and if it keeps my guitar from being shipped in a cardboard box, i'm in.
> 
> though i don't think i'll need the baritone case, as my custom will be 25.5 scale.
> ...



Wha?? Arent you with the baritone group for the septor pro 27??


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 25, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Wha?? Arent you with the baritone group for the septor pro 27??



well, yeah, but my custom comes first.

my custom will essentially be a 25.5 interceptor pro with a floyd, birdseye maple board, black stain on quilt, passive pickups, and gold hardware.

after that, i'll probably get the tribal blue/maple septor pro.

edit: that said, i'm glad my boss just gave me four more students.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Sep 26, 2007)

What's worng with cardboard boxes? That's how all guitars are shipped. Seem to make it okay. Or are you special in some way?


----------



## playstopause (Sep 26, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> What's worng with cardboard boxes? That's how all guitars are shipped. Seem to make it okay. Or are you special in some way?





If someone prefers to have his guitar shipped in a hardcase for some reason (sentimental or price of guitar-related) well, i think it's nothing unusual. Trust me, if you buy a 2k guitar, you'll want it shipped in a hardcase.

I sleep better at night knowing my guitar is beeing shipped in a hardcase.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> What's worng with cardboard boxes? That's how all guitars are shipped. Seem to make it okay. Or are you special in some way?



You apparently haven't seen some of the guitars that get screwed up in a cardboard box. This most of the time is due to USPS/Fdex/UPS. Wouldnt you after waiting for 3-4 months like to have some insurance that your time and money werent a lost cause??


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> What's worng with cardboard boxes? That's how all guitars are shipped. Seem to make it okay. Or are you special in some way?




well, to me, a cardboard box seems to be a _little_ less stable than the agile hardshell flight cases. that, combined with my suspicion that a lot of delivery companies treat their packages like shit, makes me want to have my guitar shipped in a hardshell case.

and as for me being special, its not like i'm saying "FUCK KURT, IF YOU DON'T SHIP MY GUITAR IN A HARDSHELL CASE FOR FREE (BECAUSE I'M SPECIAL LIKE THAT), I'M NOT GOING TO BUY IT!!ELEVNTY11ONE!!"

i'm paying for the hardshell case, i just want to know if the guitar can be shipped in it.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 26, 2007)

My AB 3500 was shipped in the case when I ordered it two years ago.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

slake moth said:


> My AB 3500 was shipped in the case when I ordered it two years ago.



good to know. thanks.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 26, 2007)

I got my Hellraiser in a cardboard box. Fed Ex'D.

I dunno, I might have to case this 27 incher.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I got my Hellraiser in a cardboard box. Fed Ex'D.
> 
> I dunno, I might have to case this 27 incher.




get a case with it.

i really don't feel comfortable with it being shipped like this...


----------



## Stitch (Sep 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> "FUCK KURT, IF YOU DON'T SHIP MY GUITAR IN A HARDSHELL CASE FOR FREE (BECAUSE I'M SPECIAL LIKE THAT), I'M NOT GOING TO BUY IT!!ELEVNTY11ONE!!"


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant wait to get this. Just lowered he price on my rg7621 and I hope it sells soon.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Cant wait to get this. Just lowered he price on my rg7621 and I hope it sells soon.



man, i know.
that body style and that headstock are just pure sex.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, not only that, if I do need a case for it...how the hell will I get one.

Also I'm having some second thoughts...I thought my HR was 26.5, like the Loomis. But it's a 25.5 inch scale. This is gonna be 27, right...will this be a huge jump for me?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, not only that, if I do need a case for it...how the hell will I get one.
> 
> Also I'm having some second thoughts...I thought my HR was 26.5, like the Loomis. But it's a 25.5 inch scale. This is gonna be 27, right...will this be a huge jump for me?



You can buy one from rondo - they have cases that will fit the Septor 27. Its not a big jump. Basically the distance between each fret gets increased a bit. Think of it basically adding another fret at the top of the neck near the nut. I would have imagined you thought of all this before getting so involved in this. Shouldnt be that big a difference between your HR


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought my HR was 26.5, in which case it would have barely felt a difference. However, the HR*7* is a 26.5. HR normal is 25.5.

D:

But yeah.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 27, 2007)

27" - 25.5" = 1.5" difference.

That means the Agile is one and a half inches longer from bridge to nut than your HR (stating the obvious, I know). Check out 1 1/2 inches on a ruler, it's not really that much. It DOES mean a difference, yes - I noticed a difference trying out a HR7 at 26.5, as compared to my ESP at 25.5 - but the difference is small.

On the other hand, it all comes down to personal preference in the end. Worst case scenario, I suppose, would be ordering the Agile, realizing you're uncomfortable with the scale difference, and selling it, likely to someone here on the board.

Maybe even me 

The Fender Bass VI has a 30" scale... my guitarist loves them, and she has smaller hands than me!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2007)

yah, someone on the board will definately take it if you buy it and decide to sell, as long as nothing is like broken, im sure you could even get like 90% of what you put into it..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm entirely used to 25.5 (never owned a guitar with a different scale), and when i played the HR7, i didn't even realize that it was a different scale until someone told me.

i doubt you'll dislike it to the point that you'll want to sell it.
i'm sure you'll get used to it, if you even notice a difference.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 27, 2007)

I most likely won't sell it. I'd prolly try to accustom myself to it before making a decision, but I'll have to see.

If I do order it, purple / blue + maple. I still need 4+ more paychecks..


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2007)

Man - I love blue and I love ebony...but both can't be together. what a tragedy.

I might choose the blue and get the maple fretboard. Btw has Kurt indicated what color the inlays on the 12th fret will be for the maple fretboard?

Man a choice between blue+maple vs. green tribal+ebony....


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, man, if I get the thing and after 2 days or a week or so of playing it I'll either sell it to you if you want it or keep it. New strings, etc will be on it if I do sell.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2007)

so is the 12th fret inlay thing just gonna be an offset dot or something? im not really feeling that, but whatever i guess its not too bad. hope its abalone

Ahhh I cant wait for this now cause im bored of my RG7620 and Dean Evo7 =/


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 28, 2007)

did kurt decide that there would be a 12th fret inlay?
where did he say that?
either way, i'm cool with it.


[action=ShawnFjellstad] wills dj to get blue/maple, as that color/wood combo is teh secks. [/action]


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> did kurt decide that there would be a 12th fret inlay?
> where did he say that?
> either way, i'm cool with it.
> 
> ...


Most likely getting the blue and maple bro - as the black flame isnt what I want and I love blue. Plus having had a few maple fretboard guitars before I dont mind. 

I think he said it would have two offset dots .. on each side of the neck at the 12th.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm hesitating between black/maple and blue/maple  time will tell...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Hes gonna have to make more than 2 copies of the blue + maple.. cause If im in on this bandwagon, I better get one.. You all make fun of me for my blue quilt guitars anyways, mise well continue the trend?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 28, 2007)

Why would we make fun of you, blue is a great color.

Now, if it was pink or yellow...we'd have a problem.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm pretty much decided on a black one with maple fretboard, will those be available on the site or is that a special order?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 28, 2007)

We just have to wait until the sample comes in. If it's good, then it will be produced in the colors Kurt said would be done if the people wanted still will pay for them.

Then I assume a poll of colors will be created.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 28, 2007)

So let's wait


----------



## playstopause (Sep 28, 2007)

...






* playstopause waits while eating a cracker.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

[action=djpharoah] is patiently waiting for some news on this...[/action]

Still dont know about maple vs. ebony.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, do you have an ebony fretboard? I do, one, I've always wanted a maple.

And this is a dream guitar spec remember!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Maple and ebony really arent too different, there is a definate different feel if you wanna be really picky, but in most cases to average people it comes down to looks.

If one doesnt look significantly better to you, go to a music store and try out some maple fretboards (not fenders either).. try to find Parker Fly's with maple fretboards, they are godlike


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2007)

i find raw, unfinished maple and ebony to be fairly similar in feel... if this guitar ends up having 6100 sized frets, the feel won't matter either because your finger tips will barely touch the fretboard.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 28, 2007)

For me it's both sound and look. I love the looks of maple and really like the snapiness it gives to the attack of the notes.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 28, 2007)

I need that snap!

Off topic: I had your guitar in one neck, the Devil Elite. Loved the fretboard inlay, hated the non-strat shape. SG shapes piss me OFF.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 28, 2007)

OT: I love SGs myself and that double neck is totaly killer if you dig the look, it's quite heavy thow. I have an open tuning on the standard neck and a drop A on the baritone  super fun guitar even if I use my RG3120 (drop Bb) more.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah - right now its a battle in my head of blue+maple or black+ebony. I love blue and would love to have ebony but I feel the blue would look better. Also after seeing Steve's KxK, I might get that. However his had birds eye maple.

sigh.

OT - Just bought a hardshell case - gonna put my Rg7621 on the bay to sell.

EDIT: Decided to get blue and maple!!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 28, 2007)

^

 I think you have plenty of time to make a decision, no?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I think you have plenty of time to make a decision, no?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant wait. also sending final specs to Chris Woods for my other custom tonight, This should be a pretty kick ass Xmas if both are done near it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 28, 2007)

for blue and maple!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

So theres like 4 people who are going for blue+maple? Kurt is gonna have to make more of them than any other colour 

Thinking of trying to put that ghost graphtech piezo system in this Agile, think that would work/be cool?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> So theres like 4 people who are going for blue+maple? Kurt is gonna have to make more of them than any other colour
> 
> Thinking of trying to put that ghost graphtech piezo system in this Agile, think that would work/be cool?



That piezo system would be amazing.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone should look into that for us o-o who knows more about midi/piezo, and if it would work. And wheres the cheapest to buy it.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 28, 2007)

djpharoah said:


>



 sorry to remind you...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 28, 2007)

we should talk to techno about how that piezo system works.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont know if the piezo would be installed when we get it or if its something that you would have to do by yourself. It would just be something that would increase the cost of the guitar by 200+..which is something I frankly dont want.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh i definately meant an after-market install..


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Oh i definately meant an after-market install..



Ah well then


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 28, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Oh i definately meant an after-market install..



that's what i was thinking, as well.
the _last_ thing i want to do is bug kurt about even more features for this guitar.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2007)

Man waiting for this is gonna suck big time. Especially since I wont have a guitar during that time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 29, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Man waiting for this is gonna suck big time. Especially since I wont have a guitar during that time.




 

you only have one guitar?
man, i thought waiting for mine would suck, but i at least have a few more guitars to play on! 

you can take solace in knowing that your new guitar will be infinitely more badass than your old one.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you only have one guitar?
> man, i thought waiting for mine would suck, but i at least have a few more guitars to play on!
> 
> you can take solace in knowing that your new guitar will be infinitely more badass than your old one.



Yeah only one man. I however will be fixing up a buddy's old RG270 or something like that. Atleast that will allow me to have something to jam on.

Its soo hard quitting cold turkey. I dream about getting something else just so I dont have to wait....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 29, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah only one man. I however will be fixing up a buddy's old RG270 or something like that. Atleast that will allow me to have something to jam on.
> 
> Its soo hard quitting cold turkey. I dream about getting something else just so I dont have to wait....



just "borrow" your friend's RG for the next few months!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> just "borrow" your friend's RG for the next few months!


Lol - thats what I had planned. I need more pics of a blue guitar with maple tops....or my ebony gas will get the better of me.


----------



## Lethe (Sep 29, 2007)

Why don't you just wait until the Agile comes out, rather than selling your 7620 now and putting the money on the side?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea I wont have a 7 probably soon. thinking of selling my RG7620, and then getting rid of the Dean Evo 7.. so i'll only have my 6 strings (altho for school all i really play is my hollowbody ibby anyways) but that'll suck..

how much do you think a 7620 with yellow paintjob, Dsonic single hum, and tremol-no would go for? in like uh 7/10 condition


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2007)

Lethe said:


> Why don't you just wait until the Agile comes out, rather than selling your 7620 now and putting the money on the side?



Would rather have the cash ready then suddenly trying to sell my rg7621 to finance the agile. Also I thought the agile was coming out in 2008 production and that like a few were being built to see how they were. If thats the case...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 29, 2007)

for dj...

of course, i suppose you'll have to imagine these in the interceptor pro body shape (which is cooler than these anyway).

















and in case you were still thinking about the black flame...


----------



## charles22880 (Sep 30, 2007)

throw a floyd rose in there and ill buy any color for that matter, im not to fond of fixed bridges


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2007)

probably wont happen charles, that was the last run of Agiles. they might come back for a batch next year but not for this one.

Yah im more of a trem fan also, but I cant pass this up. And I guess its good to have at least one good fixed bridge guitar

btw.. altho its more of a greenish aqua blue..










My New Jackson on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 30, 2007)

I emailed Kurt a few days ago,mid /late oct. seems to be when he'll accept deposits. Patience,patience...


----------



## Lethe (Sep 30, 2007)

I am so excited about this. But the waiting is killing me. Need baritone hardtail 7 now!  

What I'm gonna do is get an RG7EXFX2 from Ikebe, meanwhile selling my Schecter Omen 7 and my 7321. That'll leave me with the K7 and the EXFX, and when Agile releases the Interceptor Pro, I'll grab one of those aswell. 

The only question is whether to sell the K7 or not. I really like the way she sounds, but since the Interceptor will be Maple/Mahogany it should be possible to slap a pair of PAFs in there and get a very similar sound. Alternatively, I might get a pair of Nailbombs and put them in. Then I might sell the K7 aswell, leaving me with 2 new baritone hardtail 7-strings. 

I kinda like that idea.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear ya...I'm having the roughest time selling my RG5EX1.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea im gonna sell my RG7620 and RGT42dxfm.. just wondering if im gonna keep my 2nd Edge Lopro7 or sell it with the RG7620 as a whole.. Dont know if I will need it for a future project or not..


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol - selling gear is hard. I will be putting my RG7621+UV Case on ebay when I receive the case. I dont know if I want to put it up on here.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

sonofabias said:


> I emailed Kurt a few days ago,mid /late oct. seems to be when he'll accept deposits. Patience,patience...



Is that with him seeing the samples that were built?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

if it makes you guys feel any better, i don't have to sell any gear to afford this. 



charles22880 said:


> throw a floyd rose in there and ill buy any color for that matter, im not to fond of fixed bridges



uh...  

the whole point of this thread and kurt making these guitars for us is so we can have an affordable, _*fixed-bridge*_ seven.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 30, 2007)

indeed. 
the Floyd-equipped 27" Agile has been available for two years now.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> if it makes you guys feel any better, i don't have to sell any gear to afford this.



Fucker..



Btw - where in cali are you?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think I have to sell anything to afford this agile and my CW guitar, its just that if I dont, ill have like $100 left for food money for the next 7 months unless I get a job asap. college life is rough =[


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

*is in college with the second/first (arguable) hardest degree and has a job*

D: 6/hr but I called in sick today


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Fucker..
> 
> 
> 
> Btw - where in cali are you?



riverside. know where that is?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> *is in college with the second/first (arguable) hardest degree and has a job*
> 
> D: 6/hr but I called in sick today



IF you had the hardest degrees offered, you wouldn't be working ;p 

But yeah, i'm in college, and i work and afford my shit. You just got to take advantages of summers and christmas seasons.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

_IF you had the hardest degrees offered, you wouldn't be working ;p_

Pharmacy, man! AUGH!

I got a job right now and my main main goal? Survive through Christmas.

Jesus fuck Christ I will be happy after Christmas. Commission + Christmas =


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> _IF you had the hardest degrees offered, you wouldn't be working ;p_
> 
> Pharmacy, man! AUGH!
> 
> ...



I have a friend thats about 3 years ahead of where you're at. You wont start hating life till pharm-D.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

the summer and christmas seasons are, unfortunately, slow times at my job.
i would be able to work full-time during those seasons, but there wouldn't be any students for me to teach!

no students = no $$$


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> the summer and christmas seasons are, unfortunately, slow times at my job.
> i would be able to work full-time during those seasons, but there wouldn't be any students for me to teach!
> 
> no students = no $$$



Two jobs! You dont have classes during the christmas season, right? Well, get a part time job for a month at a store or something. they'll hire anyone around that time. Then you just work your ass off for 3-4 weeks and quit.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

I almost had 2 jobs.

Jesus Crizzle that woulda been a trainbomb to hell. Though, granted, the 2nd job woulda been in a cushy pharmacy where i would type all day.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Two jobs! You dont have classes during the christmas season, right? Well, get a part time job for a month at a store or something. they'll hire anyone around that time. Then you just work your ass off for 3-4 weeks and quit.



actually, there's a music store right next to the school i teach at that wants me to start giving lessons. i guess i could work there for the winter/summer seasons and earn a little extra money.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not? It's like getting paid to play guitar. Shouldn't take too much of the time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Why not? It's like getting paid to play guitar. Shouldn't take too much of the time.



well, my job right now is teaching guitar, so it would essentially be the same job in a different location. now that i think about it, that sounds like a good idea.
i'll look into it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Right? You get around 50/lesson?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

no. $20/lesson.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah.

Well, we are getting really damn off topic.

I keep hearing Agiles are OK for their price...is this true?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah.
> 
> Well, we are getting really damn off topic.
> 
> I keep hearing Agiles are OK for their price...is this true?




the one i played was _way_ better than okay for the price.
i'd go so far as to say it was amazing for the price.

the action was ridiculously low with any buzzing anywhere, and neck was really comfortable. much like a carvin's neck IMO.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> riverside. know where that is?



Im in Costa Mesa, Orange county. Thats not that far off. Are you in proper riverside? Close to UCR?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah.

Just wish I knew a price tag on this. For some reason I'm hoping around 400.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Im in Costa Mesa, Orange county. Thats not that far off. Are you in proper riverside? Close to UCR?



i'm about a mile or two from UCR.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Just wish I knew a price tag on this. For some reason I'm hoping around 400.



Judging from the Interceptor Pro 25 - which was $599, and Kurt kinda indicating the same, your looking at $600 atleast and then the case additional.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Just wish I knew a price tag on this. For some reason I'm hoping around 400.



i'm pretty sure it was $600, but i can't quite remember.

edit: yellow bar! 

/ot


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah....I was hoping since no FR + No EMG's...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah....I was hoping since no FR + No EMG's...



it'll still be way worth it.
don't worry.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

It will, but at in increased paycheck rate.

1 x 2 weeks =


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, dude, its not gonna be cheaper just cause of the tihngs you mentioned. you guys are commissioning a small batch of customized guitars. You're paying to get exactly what your agreed upon specs are.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah.

So back on topic, let's argue: maple fretboard v ebony.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 30, 2007)

hm. Wonder if the canadian dollar is gonna stay awesome by the time he takes deposits.. I hope so.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> So back on topic, let's argue: maple fretboard v ebony.



Whats there to argue? Both are available.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, which would sound better for what type of music.

Or something, we gotta discuss!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, which would sound better for what type of music.
> 
> Or something, we gotta discuss!



I have heard that both sound wise are similar. I have made my peace with maple and will be getting the blue with it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 30, 2007)

I see.

I am hyper because I'm looking at tube combos.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey - we never discussed the jack location?? I dont know if its too late but this guitar would be killer with a UV/Jem like jack instead of the normal one.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a friend of mine whom I met during my TA days, that told me he had some good news. He had come back from LA and from a garage sale picked up a kick ass guitar and it was a 7!!

So I went over to his place and was really excited as whenever he gets a 7 he ends up not liking it and then I get a crack at buying it. Thats how I got my rg7421 and my current rg7621.

Anyways I make my way to his studio in his garage and holy moly! Its a black Interceptor 27! I was so GAS'd up at that point that I almost made an offer to him without even touching it. He showed me a few sound clips and they were brutal.

So I bitch till I get to try it out and OMFG - the neck is different from my rg7621. Its so different that that I couldnt play anything on it comfortably. Then I was like shit...do I dont want to wait 4 months for this. Also on the baritone the 27" felt longer than it did when I played his sc-607b which is weird.

I dont know guys... I think Im getting way in over my head...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

was it neck-through?

man, if its really not for you, then its not for you.
all guitars take some time to get used to, but there are just some guitars that i can't get used to. i _cannot_ play on a schecter. i had a hellraiser seven for a while, and the neck was just way too thick. so, maybe some guitars are just not meant for some people.

that said, i still think you should get it.
if you end up not liking it, you'll absolutely be able to sell it on the forum for close to (if not exactly) what you paid.


EDIT: and besides, look how hot its going to be!


----------



## Lethe (Oct 1, 2007)

How long did you play it? 

I never quite believed the people who said it was no adaption for them at all and I always figured it'd take me at least a week or so until I'm starting to feel comfy again. Luckily I also have a bass which I play every now and then, and even 34" is a scale I can handle. It's just more of a workout. Granted, I'm way slower on it, but that might also be the string gauges.

Strange as it sounds, I'm kinda looking forward to selling the 7321 and the Schecter because I don't really play either since the K7 arrived. Having guitars around that don't get any lovin' just makes me feel bad, so... 

One thing bothers me though: You said the neck felt quite thick to you. Do you mean like Schecter-big? Is it more of a C or a D shape?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> was it neck-through?
> 
> man, if its really not for you, then its not for you.
> all guitars take some time to get used to, but there are just some guitars that i can't get used to. i _cannot_ play on a schecter. i had a hellraiser seven for a while, and the neck was just way too thick. so, maybe some guitars are just not meant for some people.
> ...



I hear ya. I tried a schecter 7 string at GC a while back and was totally blown away at how thick it was compared to my Ibby. Also thats true about being able to sell it but dont know if I would get close to the price I paid. I remember seeing interceptors 27s go for like $250ish..



Lethe said:


> How long did you play it?
> 
> I never quite believed the people who said it was no adaption for them at all and I always figured it'd take me at least a week or so until I'm starting to feel comfy again. Luckily I also have a bass which I play every now and then, and even 34" is a scale I can handle. It's just more of a workout. Granted, I'm way slower on it, but that might also be the string gauges.
> 
> ...



I played it for like 30min as i had to run. It kinda reminded me on the RG7321 neck. It was like a D neck with no flat spot.

I also dont know how limited to my music I would be with a baritone fixed bridge especially since it would be my only 7. I don't know guys..I might just get another rg7620/1527 or something and refinish it. I don't think I can wait for 4 months and then find out that I dont like it. 



EDIT: Just talked to my buddy and he said its seems like the previous owner sanded the neck and put on way too much clear or something. That means the neck was altered somehow...


----------



## Lethe (Oct 1, 2007)

Anything between 7321 and K7 thickness/profile is okay with me. I guess I'll have to just get one and see how it fits.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Hey - we never discussed the jack location?? I dont know if its too late but this guitar would be killer with a UV/Jem like jack instead of the normal one.



OH SHIT I completely forgot about this.

Please Kurt no jack like normal guitars!!


--e neck thickness:


I love Schecter necks. Ibanez necks are fine as well, the RG necks are what, Wizard II? I'm fine with this neck 

Fuckin' scale will kill me.

Can we all agree that the input jack should be changed? +1 to dj for remembering this!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 1, 2007)

DJ dont worry too bad, like people said you cant get a fair assessment after one time playing it.. Everytime ive played 27" scales it felt like ass, but im gonna work with this and hopefully adapt to it, in theory it works better for my style (more space between upper frets) so I'll learn it even if its painful for afew weeks.

And the old interceptors would sell for cheap because everyone had them at first, and they were shotty quality and bolt on.. the neckthru interceptors I bet people could still sell for 90% of their sale value on here and someone would buy it, I know up until this I probably would of. So MAPLE fretboard 7 string neckthru?? how often will you ever see that again outside of the loomis. People will be willing to pay if you dont like it


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 1, 2007)

Kurt can put the jack anywhere he damn well pleases. 

IMHO


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Well yeah, but that idea for a jack on the side is pure brilliant, I've done the stand up to play and rip the cord out thing so many times it's loosened the input jack on my lower Schecter.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah - we never discussed the jack postition. I think the UV jack would be sweet. Also I think my love of ebony is too great. I might be sticking on to get the black or tribal green with ebony.


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 1, 2007)

EBONY,EBONY,EBONY...!


----------



## playstopause (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are so funny (in a good way)

Ebony... No maple!
Maple... No ebony!

Maple, ebony, maple, ebony, maple, jack, blue-black-green, ebony, maple, green-black-blue, ebony, maple.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

playstopause said:


> You guys are so funny (in a good way)
> 
> Ebony... No maple!
> Maple... No ebony!
> ...



 

Its a tough decision man.


----------



## Lethe (Oct 1, 2007)

You know what's funny? 

It's already enough of a pain in the ass to find a decent 7 that has the features you like, and moving up to 27" leaves even less options. If we take Schecter as being "baritone" into the equation, we have like 7 guitars to choose from that are in production now (or will be):

607b (ESP and LTD count as one model IMO)
Hellraiser
Blackjack
Loomis
RG7EXFX
Interceptor
Interceptor Pro

I think this is also the reason why everyone is freaking out over the options on this one: Deep down we all know that this might be the last new production baritone 7 for a long time to come. And everybody hopes to get close enough to his personal "dream guitar". In a way it's very human, and very funny, but to me, there is one more thing to consider:

Boxing myself in even more by going baritone 7 will (hopefully) prevent me from buying a shitload of guitars over the course of my life, since in all honesty (and I think we can all agree here) there is no dream guitar. And even if you could obtain that, you would soon find something else you like. Having all these nice guitars shown to you really makes things tough. But from now on, I can think to myself: Yeah, that 2027 sure is nice, but it's 25.5 and I play baritone. So I won't buy it.

Yeah, I know I'm rambling, but I am looking forward to not spending all my savings on yet another guitar every 6 months.  Just 2 or maybe 3 in the future...I will try to keep it at that.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry guys, if this guitar doesn't have a UV style truss rod cover, color coordinated hardware to match the color of the finish and pickups with alnico IV magnets in them, im out!


----------



## Lethe (Oct 1, 2007)

No way! That UV truss rod cover would absolutely ruin it for me. I might still buy one, but only so I can burn it.

















UV truss rod covers....where do these people come from?

So how about the knobs? We can't just let Kurt deal with them on his own, right? I vote Eyeballs from old dollheads.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Edroz said:


> sorry guys, if this guitar doesn't have a UV style truss rod cover, color coordinated hardware to match the color of the finish and pickups with alnico IV magnets in them, im out!


----------



## Ishan (Oct 1, 2007)

Lethe said:


> And everybody hopes to get close enough to his personal "dream guitar".



Well my personnal dream guitar as been announced so it's no problem  (trans black with maple fretboard, passive pickups)


----------



## Lethe (Oct 1, 2007)

I still can't decide on the whole green-black-blue-maple-ebony-black-green-blue-ebony thing. Time will tell.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Just sent Kurt an email regarding the jack position... waiting to see what he says.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 1, 2007)

i seriously doubt he's going to change the jack position... dj, didn't you say a few posts back that you weren't even sure you wanted this guitar now because of your impressions of the older interceptor you played? so why are you bothering Kurt with IMO unrealistic spec changes?


----------



## slake moth (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as we're making unrealistic jack demands, how about a Neutrik locking jack?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

i don't give a shit where kurt puts the jack, and i highly doubt he's going to change it from the original interceptor pro.

please, _please_ stop being nitpicky about this guitar.

we _do not_ want to take advantage of kurt's willingness to help us out.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea I don't care about the jack too.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

damn this thread.
i'll die of GAS before the wait is over.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 1, 2007)

I have many things to buy before it come out so...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i seriously doubt he's going to change the jack position... dj, didn't you say a few posts back that you weren't even sure you wanted this guitar now because of your impressions of the older interceptor you played? so why are you bothering Kurt with IMO unrealistic spec changes?



Yeah - I did. However after talking to my friend he said the previous owner has messed around with the neck (sanding) and thats why it played horribly.

I am sorry abut the jack issue - just didnt know what I was thinking. I have a while to think about it I guess. This is what happens when your broke and all your money is in one guitar...you start doubting yourself.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

dj, what's that interceptor in your avatar?

is that tribal blue?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 1, 2007)

thats just flamed blue, he hasnt made any tribal blue interceptors from my knowledge.. just flamed ones.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> thats just flamed blue, he hasnt made any tribal blue interceptors from my knowledge.. just flamed ones.



what's the difference between blue flame and tribal blue?


----------



## Ishan (Oct 1, 2007)

tribal blue is infact trans blue quilted maple


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

It never hurts to ask once, is my saying. If people want it, that is.

There will be people non-SS that buy it, if we're going for the full effect, let's do it right the first (er, after sample) time.

This is how we got maple v ebony and others, if Kurt doesn't do it it's not a huge deal, if he does, major + to him.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> It never hurts to ask once, is my saying. If people want it, that is.
> 
> There will be people non-SS that buy it, if we're going for the full effect, let's do it right the first (er, after sample) time.
> 
> This is how we got maple v ebony and others, if Kurt doesn't do it it's not a huge deal, if he does, major + to him.




the "full effect" as you put it will inevitably further increase the price of the guitar which kinda defeats the bang for the buck appeal of most agiles.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Hm...I guess.

Hot damn I want my paychecks already.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

Ishan said:


> tribal blue is infact trans blue quilted maple



tribal blue = trans blue on quilt

blue flame = trans blue on flame

thanks. got it.

edit: speaking of which, if my custom comes with a quilt like this, kurt will have earned my eternal love and gratitude (not that he hasn't already, him helping us out with this guitar is incredible).


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2007)

Edroz said:


> sorry guys, if this guitar doesn't have a UV style truss rod cover, color coordinated hardware to match the color of the finish and pickups with alnico IV magnets in them, im out!



Exactly. I prefer my frets uncut and have the ends curled up so when you lay the guitar face down on a table, it looks like a diseased millipede. If i can't have this done, i prefer not to buy one.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Exactly. I prefer my frets uncut and have the ends curled up so when you lay the guitar face down on a table, it looks like a diseased millipede. If i can't have this done, i prefer not to buy one.





i need kurt to put twice as many frets on mine, right in between all of the other frets, so i can have semi-tones. if he wont do it, fuck agile. i'll never buy one of those guitars ever again.



 kurt!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

That quilt is jawdropping. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> i need kurt to put twice as many frets on mine, right in between all of the other frets, so i can have semi-tones. if he wont do it, fuck agile. i'll never buy one of those guitars ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> kurt!



You mean quarter tones, right?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna need eighth tones on mine. Chromatic scales in tritonics or whateve.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You mean quarter tones, right?





fuck off.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> hm. Wonder if the canadian dollar is gonna stay awesome by the time he takes deposits.. I hope so.



I wonder if you'll change your mind at the last minute 

This thread has far too many posts for a non-Ibanez guitar.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> fuck off.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I wonder if you'll change your mind at the last minute
> 
> This thread has far too many posts for a non-Ibanez guitar.




fuck off.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

you should get one of these new guitars, stitchy.
in blue flame.

it might hold you off until you find that guitar you're looking for.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Er...breaking up the smiley thing, I think I WILL be able to afford this for Christmas.

But if I get a car instead you guys better not give me ANY shit whatsoever about not buying one.

>

--e

Yeah stitchy drop the Hello Stichy 8 and go for the awesome SS.org influenced one.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Er...breaking up the smiley thing, I think I WILL be able to afford this for Christmas.
> 
> But if I get a car instead you guys better not give me ANY shit whatsoever about not buying one.
> 
> >



well, for someone our age, a car is definitely pretty important, so okay.


but i will throw in a preemptive , just in case.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Er...breaking up the smiley thing, I think I WILL be able to afford this for Christmas.
> 
> But if I get a car instead you guys better not give me ANY shit whatsoever about not buying one.
> 
> ...



If you pull out expect to get SHITLOADS of flak since you organised this fucking thing. 

And fuck this thing. It is insignificnt next to the power of the Ibby-Wizard with waves.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah.

Worst case scenario is I have to wait to get a new batch of these, and I get to see how some of the other people like them. Maybe even buy it off them at a discounted price!

--e

I expect lots of flac. I will point them to this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...is-going-amp-guitar-car.html?highlight=crisis

Throw in a few middle fingers too, be like BRB GONNA GO TO WORK TO AFFORD THE NEW SEPTOR OLO


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll practice on you!

New topic: Hey guys....I couldn't get the new Septor.
From: Xtremevillan

TURNS OUT I BOUGHT A CAR INSTEAD HAHAHAHAHAH  

Time to go to work to afford a guitar I will shortly be purchasing.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

You better buy the guitar.

Or I'll get Metal Ken to do horrible things to you.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 1, 2007)

It better be a truck. Cars = lame



stitch216 said:


> And fuck this thing. It is insignificnt next to the power of the Ibby-Wizard with waves.



Which is insignificant to the power of the Schecter-monster with evil crosses


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Ugh I love my Hellraiser. Love it.

Not playing it right now because I need to clean it--thanks again Stichy, now I gotta wait for the PC to buy some lemon oil and whatever else T cross, right?

I will buy it, give it time. This is like an oreo mustache thing, if you ever saw the commercial.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Ugh I love my Hellraiser. Love it.
> 
> Not playing it right now because I need to clean it--thanks again Stichy, now I gotta wait for the PC to buy some lemon oil and whatever else T cross, right?
> 
> I will buy it, give it time. This is like an oreo mustache thing, if you ever saw the commercial.



Don't live in the states, and I can't stand American commercials either. They are atrocious!



B Lopez said:


> Which is insignificant to the power of the Schecter-monster with evil crosses



Cancelled.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

ShawnF , that tribal blue looks hot my friend. I have a few weeks or so to decide..

Viva Agile!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Viva indeed. I'll be telling everybody about this, I told my official Schecter retailer and he said when I get it give him a call, he's gonna test it out.

But I'll be damned if he's popping the playing cherry.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2007)

If this doesn't have 32 specs that I want, I'm going to cry until you change it and then I'm out of this deal!  You guys are funny sometimes...


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> tribal blue = trans blue on quilt



OH GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2007)

Btw, the most AWESOME thing you could do is convince Kurt to spend his time making a small run of these guitars and then have 2 out of the 10 just bail. That would not only look bad on you but totally screw over the community if they ever decided to go for something like this again with Rondo music. Just keep that in mind while you're flip-flopping over whether you have the funds or not for this $700 guitar.  Not cool.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

You're makin' me feel like a butt.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

It does all come down to what Matt is saying - you guys have a rep to upkeep. You guys need to put your money where you're mouths are NOW, not hypothesise about cars.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, the most AWESOME thing you could do is convince Kurt to spend his time making a small run of these guitars and then have 2 out of the 10 just bail. That would not only look bad on you but totally screw over the community if they ever decided to go for something like this again with Rondo music. Just keep that in mind while you're flip-flopping over whether you have the funds or not for this $700 guitar.  Not cool.



Bro Im still here - there was just a misunderstanding with me before. I agree with you on the other parts though.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It does all come down to what Matt is saying - you guys have a rep to upkeep. You guys need to put your money where you're mouths are NOW, not hypothesise about cars.


Actually there is still some time before the deposits are taken. Kurt I believe has to still get the samples in first. I agree with you. My resolve is now stronger than ever.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That would not only look bad on you but totally screw over the community if they ever decided to go for something like this again with Rondo music.



Exactly. if you guys do something and bail, if a group of us wanted to actually get together and make an order, kurt would be like "Uh, no, you fuckers bailed after wasting a whole bunch of my time when we did this before".


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

True that. 

I STILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR PAYCHECKS AUGH


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

/OT

How long was it before the Original Interceptor 27 and Interceptor Pro specs were finalized?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

Not this short a time.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, Kurt posted them on page 9 or so. So from it's original inception: *goes on gmail*

Sep 14 to 09-17-2007

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...or-7-27-pro-emg-maple-ebony-9.html#post648133


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Not this short a time.



That was also kurt saying "I'm building a guitar, what would you guys, the actual people who play 7's want?" And we told him. this is us asking him to do something, so its the other way around as it is.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a few pics for the green+ebony fans...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a Carvin. That finish is godlike, that's what Broderick has, no, quilt maple?

Dinner!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 1, 2007)

Edroz and his awesome blue quilt+maple. I hope he doesnt mind.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn. cant wait for that ^^ along with my CW 7 with maple fretboard, and my bass with blank maple fretboard, gonna be livin the maple life.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

I love pointless negrep. 

IBANEZ PWNS YOU ALL! SCHECTERS ARE TEH SUX0RS!! JAM!!!WITH ME NOW!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

I owned that, it had a maple neck, rosewood fretboard.

Not sure if it was the guy's inotation but the sound was HORRIBLE.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

It probably sounded shit because of that label on the headstock.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 1, 2007)

So yeah... that blue is nice.
But i'd like a white guitar + maple fretboard please.






* playstopause realizes that white finish has been forgotten, starting a new chapter in this story. Blindly ignoring the rest of this very thread, he goes loudly "White paint option ftw!!!!"


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

playstopause said:


> So yeah... that blue is nice.
> But i'd like a white guitar + maple fretboard please.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get you one,in return for one of your guitars


----------



## playstopause (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It probably sounded shit because of that label on the headstock.



I have no idea why you hate Schecters.

I like their beefy-ish necks, finished. I have the RG5EX1, unlike the trem thing, am I allowed to make a point about the necks?

I like their necks, the flat took me a few hours to get used to, but it was OK. Unfinished = nice smooth sliding.

Switching back to the HR took 3 seconds.

So what is it?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

They suck. That is all.  

I'm off to bed. I'll post a good reason tomorrow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> get a case with it.
> 
> i really don't feel comfortable with it being shipped like this...



Ya but it comes in ANOTHER box as well...


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, not only that, if I do need a case for it...how the hell will I get one.
> 
> Also I'm having some second thoughts...I thought my HR was 26.5, like the Loomis. But it's a 25.5 inch scale. This is gonna be 27, right...will this be a huge jump for me?



 no its the same scale IIRC


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 1, 2007)

HR7 & Loomis is 26.5, HR's are 25.5.






I think the case...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> HR7 & Loomis is 26.5, HR's are 25.5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ya but it comes in ANOTHER box as well...



hardshell flight case + cardboard box > cardboard box + cardboard box

i'm actually not too worried about it being shipped in the cardboard box, i'm just going to need a case for it anyway, so why not take care of it at the same time?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> hardshell flight case + cardboard box > cardboard box + cardboard box
> 
> i'm actually not too worried about it being shipped in the cardboard box, i'm just going to need a case for it anyway, so why not take care of it at the same time?



Im with you on that - however I might have a hardshell with me if I sell my rg7621 locally.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, the most AWESOME thing you could do is convince Kurt to spend his time making a small run of these guitars and then have 2 out of the 10 just bail. That would not only look bad on you but totally screw over the community if they ever decided to go for something like this again with Rondo music. Just keep that in mind while you're flip-flopping over whether you have the funds or not for this $700 guitar.  Not cool.





well, i know at least six people (jerich, edroz, dj, cancer, lethe, and nick) who are going to buy one, and i'm going to buy one if they are still available after my custom gets here.

and there are a few more people who _might_ buy one.

but i know what you mean about people flip-flopping, and about the risk of kurt not wanting to help us out in the future. if you read some of my posts in this thread, you'll see that i tried to keep people from going all anal about the details of this guitar. after the maple vs. ebony fiasco, i'm surprised kurt still wanted to work with us.

i'm really worried that after all of his time and effort, people are going to bail out on kurt and this guitar.



djpharoah said:


> Im with you on that - however I might have a hardshell with me if I sell my rg7621 locally.



would the baritone scale of the agile conflict with the size of the ibanez case?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> would the baritone scale of the agile conflict with the size of the ibanez case?



Its a UV1000C which has a lot of head room or so i have been told. I would rather have it sell with the guitar and thus I wouldbe able to get a proper baritone case for it.


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll probably take a case with it as well.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

sonofabias said:


> I'll probably take a case with it as well.





there are some nice looking cases on the rondo site.

i hope my guitar will fit in this one.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> there are some nice looking cases on the rondo site.
> 
> i hope my guitar will fit in this one.



Wow - talk about flight case. I would be happy with just a normal hardshell case as my agile would be outside on a stand or hanging somewhere in my room.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Wow - talk about flight case. I would be happy with just a normal hardshell case as my agile would be outside on a stand or hanging somewhere in my room.




i travel a lot.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

So much stuff to get...so little moolah.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> So much stuff to get...so little moolah.




i have a lot of shit to buy right now, too.
good thing i have a great job!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one too, remember? 

Case should be worth it, got locks and everything!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i travel a lot.



Hmm. makes sense.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 2, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Hmm. makes sense.





though, honestly, i'd be happy with this, if my guitar doesn't fit in the other one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2007)

as long as a case fits it should be fine. we obviously wont get UV cases. quit yer yapping people


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> as long as a case fits it should be fine. we obviously wont get UV cases. quit yer yapping people





Its not like the cases are spec'd in the original design of the Septor. The cases will be an individual purchase based on the owner. I think its okay to discuss the various cases offered.

I would be ok with a normal hardshell just so my baby doesnt get damaged during shipping cuz I dont know what Kurt would give me after waiting 4 months if it did.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

New Link to text!

Second message to a person that had something that wasn't listed:



```
Dear mohomods,
	
	Do you have these in red?
```


```
Dear xtremevillan,
	
	Just listed them in my eBay store.

Thanks,
Chris
```


----------



## Stitch (Oct 2, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i travel a lot.



Not to my place. Where are you going, foo'?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> New Link to text!
> 
> Second message to a person that had something that wasn't listed:
> 
> ...


Dude - wtf - do you even think about what your posting? What you posted has no relevance to this Interceptor.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a conversation from a few pages back. This thread was a trainwreck anyway.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah...pointless.. should probably start another one when Kurt starts taking deposits. Its become insanely off-topic.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 2, 2007)

I accidentally double posted in a wrong thread because my internet went off. My bad.

(http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/28084-jim-dunlop-ultex-jazz-iiis.html )


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I accidentally double posted in a wrong thread because my internet went off. My bad.
> 
> (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/28084-jim-dunlop-ultex-jazz-iiis.html )



 

K have decided to go with the trans black flame and ebony. The reason is that I had a really nice Samick with the same finish and it was my first good guitar.

Thats trans black omg.... some pics to fuel my gas and maybe some one elses. I dont know if I already posted these in here. ..

Have a few mods already thought off....


----------



## Lethe (Oct 3, 2007)

Man. This is nt helping my gas.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

uh oh...

kurt needs to start taking deposits... NOW!

GAS! AH! NO!



stitch216 said:


> Not to my place. Where are you going, foo'?



i'll probably end up in edinburgh at some point or another.
and we have to move into that flat together when i get there.


----------



## Splees (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> K have decided to go with the trans black flame and ebony. The reason is that I had a really nice Samick with the same finish and it was my first good guitar.
> 
> Thats trans black omg.... some pics to fuel my gas and maybe some one elses. I dont know if I already posted these in here. ..
> 
> Have a few mods already thought off....



That would be mine, my friend. AND IT IS TITS.  

Okay go back to your convo gents.

I had the second Interceptor, maaan that thing was awesome. I couldn't get used to the 27" scale at first. The only reason I got rid of it was for the Pro.
I'm planning on getting that purple and maple board too..


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> K have decided to go with the trans black flame and ebony. The reason is that I had a really nice Samick with the same finish and it was my first good guitar.
> 
> Thats trans black omg.... some pics to fuel my gas and maybe some one elses. I dont know if I already posted these in here. ..
> 
> Have a few mods already thought off....



YOU ARE FUCKING EVIL!!! 

At least that one has EMG's... so I don't have to kill someone to take it... whew! 

Yeah, I so want the black/ebony... I will hug it and kiss it and sleep with it and make it mine foreveeeerrrrrrrr...

Ahem. Yes, I am lusting for that damn thing. Saving saving saving, damn I hope I can get the deposit together!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> YOU ARE FUCKING EVIL!!!



Is it me or is that guitar really really shiny  

Im loving the color and ebony combination...


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 3, 2007)

That guitar is very badass!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2007)

I still think it's a shame this one isn't coming with EMG 707's.

But passives do offer more selection, especially with no routing.

I think I'll try out DiMarzios, maybe if I save up the cash, Bare Knuckles...even though they do cost like 200/hber.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

Im glad its not coming with EMGs but would have still bought it with EMGs cuz its such a badass guitar.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 3, 2007)

For me it'll get a set of BKPs ceramic Warpigs right away


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2007)

I emailed tim and he said to use:


```
Hi,

it would have to be a Warpig 7 bridge-super clear bass, fat mids and
warm highs and a Cold Sweat 7 neck, again really clean and fat with
loads of articulation.

kind regards

Tim
```

So I figure I'd try those. This baby has a mahogany body and maple neck, so it'd sound twice as nice!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I still think it's a shame this one isn't coming with EMG 707's.




 










djpharoah said:


> Im glad its not coming with EMGs but would have still bought it with EMGs cuz its such a badass guitar.






i actually like EMG's, but i really want to put an evo set in this one.
and besides, if at some point i decide that i want that active tone, i can throw in some blackouts.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i actually like EMG's, but i really want to put an evo set in this one.
> and besides, if at some point i decide that i want that active tone, i can throw in some blackouts.



Im going to first try out the hex pickups in there as they are supposed to be pretty decent and much hotter than normal dimarzios. Will get those in white. If not probably get a white set of blaze neck and evolution (failsafe).


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Im going to first try out the hex pickups in there as they are supposed to be pretty decent and much hotter than normal dimarzios. Will get those in white. If not probably get a white set of blaze neck and evolution (failsafe).




hex pickups? 
are those the pickups that are coming standard in the guitar?

if i don't like them, i might try out an AN7 neck EVO7 bridge combo.

edit: after looking at the dimarzio site, i'm pretty set on EVO7 bridge and AN7 neck. i loved the evo set i had in my carvins, but i think the smoother character of the AN7 will better suit my lead style.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> hex pickups?



The ones that come stock with the interceptor. Apparently Jerich on here designed them and I really want to try them. They are $40 for neck and bridge. Cant wait to try these..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> The ones that come stock with the interceptor. Apparently Jerich on here designed them and I really want to try them. They are $40 for neck and bridge. Cant wait to try these..



that's interesting. i'll definitely try them out.

how did you like the AN7 in your ibby? does it have a smoother lead tone than an EVO7?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that's interesting. i'll definitely try them out.
> 
> how did you like the AN7 in your ibby? does it have a smoother lead tone than an EVO7?



Truthfully - Im rocking a lot of 80s tunes right now and I can use the evo for both lead and rhythm. I think the an7 is a good pickup but I think the evo sounds better. I probably will try the hex first ones. If not white evo+white blaze neck.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Truthfully - Im rocking a lot of 80s tunes right now and I can use the evo for both lead and rhythm. I think the an7 is a good pickup but I think the evo sounds better. I probably will try the hex first ones. If not white evo+white blaze neck.



huh. i guess i'd have to try one out for myself to see if i like it.
i know that i liked the evo set, i'm just looking to mix things up a bit.

also, the white pickups in the black flame + ebony = pure secks.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> also, the white pickups in the black flame + ebony = pure secks.



 I got other things planned as well.


----------



## Splees (Oct 3, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Is it me or is that guitar really really shiny
> 
> Im loving the color and ebony combination...



 
Stop eyeballin my fiddle


jk


It is VERRRRRYY shiny. One thing I noticed, like most Ibanez guitars that I've seen/tried, the Interceptor has a fairly thin finish. At least the ones I had were like this. It doesn't chip nearly as fast or easy like my 1527.. but I'm sad to say this guy has an ugly chip near the strap. Plus it's not even that noticable. It doesn't really bother me much since most of my guitars are used. but it's fairly new, y'know?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2007)

white pickups will look good on the tribal blue one. maybe.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2007)

Gold ones would, to match with the maple fretboard, especially on purple.

Purple and gold, mmmm.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> white pickups will look good on the tribal blue one. maybe.



I would agree however IMO, the maple fretboard throws it off.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 3, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> white pickups will look good on the tribal blue one. maybe.





djpharoah said:


> I would agree however IMO, the maple fretboard throws it off.



Example :


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 3, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Example :


That does very little for me at the moment.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 4, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> The ones that come stock with the interceptor. Apparently Jerich on here designed them and I really want to try them. They are $40 for neck and bridge. Cant wait to try these..



They're Guitar Heads pickups, to be specific. Here's the black 7-string humbuckers; be sure to check out the sound clip!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 4, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Gold ones would, to match with the maple fretboard



which is why i'm getting gold hardware on my custom.  

gold hardware + birdseye maple fretboard + black stain on quilt = teh secksorz fo sho



MerlinTKD said:


> be sure to check out the sound clip!



sound samples of pickups don't do much for me, because tube amps (especially mine) vary so much when it comes to pickups. unless its my exact setup, i don't put much stock in samples, and even then its pretty iffy.

good thing i'll get a chance to try them out in person!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 4, 2007)

The pickup rings are what ruins those carvin pickup pics.. its hard to tell, I think white would look pretty awesome with maple. But eh. either way. Im planning this as my recording guitar anyways so I dont think im gonna soup it up too much look-wise.


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 4, 2007)

Soon, but not soon enough


----------



## Stitch (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is still going? Just buy some fucking Ibanez's! 

Shawn, come to Edinburgh soon! 

That Agile looks incredible, I just don't like the neck heel.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This thread is still going? Just buy some fucking Ibanez's!
> 
> Shawn, come to Edinburgh soon!
> 
> That Agile looks incredible, I just don't like the neck heel.




the neck heel isn't as intrusive as it looks.

and stitchypie, i don't think i'll be coming to edinburgh anytime soon, as i'm a full time student and have a job.

but  anyway.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This thread is still going? Just buy some fucking Ibanez's!


Find me a mahogany bodied, let alone neck through ibanez with ebony (other than RG7CST) and under 1k?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 4, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> stitch216 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is still going? Just buy some fucking Ibanez's! /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> A damaged RG7CST?
> 
> That, due to your blindness in both eyes, appears to be neck thru?



LOL


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 4, 2007)

dj, what else, other than maybe changing the pickups, do you plan on doing to this guitar?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dj, what else, other than maybe changing the pickups, do you plan on doing to this guitar?



Muhahaha....secret. 

Probably just change the pups to white pups, maybe white locking tuners and upgraded electronics ( 1 volume, no tone, kill button in the place of tone), straplocks. Thats kinda the limit of what you can really do I guess to the interceptor.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm gonna try to gold hardware this.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 4, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm gonna try to gold hardware this.



Hmmm.... gold+maple+blue quilt.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 4, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Hmmm.... gold+maple+blue quilt.




now you're back to blue + maple? make up your mind already!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 4, 2007)

Edroz said:


> now you're back to blue + maple? make up your mind already!



Nah.. that just looks good. Im going black on black OR green tribal with ebony. I love ebony too much.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 4, 2007)

eww, i played an ebony strat tonight, and it was gross.. went back to my friends maple strat, then back to my maple bass..

<3 maple.. must say thats the only real reason im getting this guitar, maple fb neckthru 7.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> eww, i played an ebony strat tonight, and it was gross.. went back to my friends maple strat, then back to my maple bass..
> 
> <3 maple.. must say thats the only real reason im getting this guitar, maple fb neckthru 7.



Going to a GC tomorrow to try out some maple fretboard'd guitars. I have to get to the bottom of this. However I doubt they will have anthing with ebony on it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Muhahaha....secret.
> 
> Probably just change the pups to white pups, maybe white locking tuners and upgraded electronics ( 1 volume, no tone, kill button in the place of tone), straplocks. Thats kinda the limit of what you can really do I guess to the interceptor.



you should try to make all of the hardware and pickups white! 
that on the black on black would be really cool.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Going to a GC tomorrow to try out some maple fretboard'd guitars. I have to get to the bottom of this. However I doubt they will have anthing with ebony on it.



Try to find a high quality maple fretboard, you can get alot of them that are cheaply made guitars and it gives a bad impression.. if you can, find a USA Fender strat, or even better find a Parker Fly with maple, those are AMAZING.

Hmm actually.. Shawn if you read this, you said you are getting a custom from Kurt first? can you PM me what the rough cost of that is gonna be? I might actually look to go that route.. or least look into it and see how much of a cost difference is.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Going to a GC tomorrow to try out some maple fretboard'd guitars. I have to get to the bottom of this. However I doubt they will have anthing with ebony on it.



Well as people suggested to me, I tried out the Gibson LP and was totally okay with the neck. I then tried out a Fender usa deluex strat with the maple fretboard and decided that Im going ebony.

[OT]
I also tried out the JP7 LE 2007 or something and wow - its a thinner and wider neck with smaller frets. Loved the piezo.
[/OT]

Then I tried a schecter hellraiser and loved it. I dont know why but maybe cuz this one was setup and in perfect tune it rocked. Also its fretboard inlays were so dark its almost like the fretboard was blank.

Now my question - with guitars with TOM bridge why is there a different distance from the neck pickup to the strings from say the bridge? I know you can lower the TOM bridge but doesnt that affect the action at the lower end of the neck? How would one correct this especially in a setneck/neckthrough guitar?? Or is having the strings far from the bridge normal...

I drew a little pic in Paint to show what I meant. I noticed this on the Hellraiser and the Les Paul. Also noticed both guitars have an arch top.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably to make the bridge and neck pickup the same distance to the strings, since the TOM raises it more closer to the bridge pup. but it shouldnt make a big difference, just adjust pickups til it sounds good. 

and ahh. ive been playing a USA strat for the past few days (my friends) and its so nice. I dunno how you couldnt like that neck, its like perfect.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Hmm actually.. Shawn if you read this, you said you are getting a custom from Kurt first? can you PM me what the rough cost of that is gonna be? I might actually look to go that route.. or least look into it and see how much of a cost difference is.




you got pm.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Well as people suggested to me, I tried out the Gibson LP and was totally okay with the neck. I then tried out a Fender usa deluex strat with the maple fretboard and decided that Im going ebony.
> 
> [OT]
> I also tried out the JP7 LE 2007 or something and wow - its a thinner and wider neck with smaller frets. Loved the piezo.
> ...



Do you mean the distance between the pickup and the strings? If so, its because the bridge pickup is always closer to the strings to have a slightly higher output due to the fact that the strings aren't moving as much that close to the bridge, so moving the pickup closer produces more output to allow for this. 

However, I think you know that. If you mean why is the neck pickup closer to the body than the bridge pickup, its because a TOM bridge is just WAY too high off the body. The only way to get it to sensible (i.e Floyd/Strat-style bridge) levels is to recess the TOM like was done on that LACS RG - for Rob Patterson, I think. It brings it closer to the body.

I'm not a fan of the TOM bridge, but closer to the body, it becomes much more comfortable.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Do you mean the distance between the pickup and the strings? If so, its because the bridge pickup is always closer to the strings to have a slightly higher output due to the fact that the strings aren't moving as much that close to the bridge, so moving the pickup closer produces more output to allow for this.
> 
> However, I think you know that. If you mean why is the neck pickup closer to the body than the bridge pickup, its because a TOM bridge is just WAY too high off the body. The only way to get it to sensible (i.e Floyd/Strat-style bridge) levels is to recess the TOM like was done on that LACS RG - for Rob Patterson, I think. It brings it closer to the body.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the TOM bridge, but closer to the body, it becomes much more comfortable.



I remember on my jacson DR7 i had lowered the bridge and had to adjust the neck to get the strings to almost floyd/strat levels.

Im pretty sure the bridge on this agile isnt recessed.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

It won't be.

If its neck through I wouldn't get a TOM bridge, because TOM bridges suck. 

It is possible to get a reasonably low feel to them, with them close to the bridge, but you need to do some mods to the neck (shim/profiling) so that it changes the neck pitch.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> It won't be.
> 
> If its neck through I wouldn't get a TOM bridge, because TOM bridges suck.
> 
> It is possible to get a reasonably low feel to them, with them close to the bridge, but you need to do some mods to the neck (shim/profiling) so that it changes the neck pitch.



Im sure all of that would be taken care of with the agile. I think TOM bridges are nice and when recessed look better than strat type saddled fixed bridges.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you're wrong. 

Ibanez FTW! 



 to ShawnF, because I see he's reading all of this.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I think you're wrong.
> 
> Ibanez FTW!
> 
> ...





carvin offers recessed TOM bridges.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Carvins suck, though.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Carvins suck, though.



recessed TOM bridges feel like sex (in a purely guitar sort of way). 

by the way, after i get this glorious agile, my local carvin store has an amazing all-mahogany seven with a birdseye maple fretboard. it shall be mine.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice to see where I stand in our relationship, Shawn.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys - your just spamming this thread with your bs - especially you stichy...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Nice to see where I stand in our relationship, Shawn.




you'll always be higher than carvins in my book, but that doesn't mean that i can't love them. 

i mean, how could you not ...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know why - but Carvins just dont do it for me. They are way too rounded for my liking. I would prefer edges on my guitar like a rg/soloist etc. It also looks wierd cuz the headstock has a nice edge but the body is totally rounded at the edges.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> I dont know why - but Carvins just dont do it for me. They are way too rounded for my liking. I would prefer edges on my guitar like a rg/soloist etc. It also looks wierd cuz the headstock has a nice edge but the body is totally rounded at the edges.



deemed false! 

seriously, bro, unless you've seen one in person, you haven't seen one.
for some reason, they look way less round and clunky in person.
when i first started thinking about getting a carvin 7, i always thought they were too round and weird looking. but as soon as i saw some in person, i _had_ to have one.

i'm not saying you'll love them if you see one in person, just give them another chance.

we should hang out sometime and head down to the carvin store.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2007)

...before buying Ibanezes.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...before buying Ibanezes.



fuck off.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> deemed false!
> 
> seriously, bro, unless you've seen one in person, you haven't seen one.
> for some reason, they look way less round and clunky in person.
> ...



Are you talking about the Carvin store in LA?? the one next to/near the Mesa Store?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 6, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Are you talking about the Carvin store in LA?? the one next to/near the Mesa Store?



no. i'm talking about the one in santa ana.

there's one in LA?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> no. i'm talking about the one in santa ana.
> 
> there's one in LA?



whoa - what? Carvin has a store in Santa Ana??? I live in freaking Costa Mesa and never knew bout that.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 6, 2007)

Its a shame, because Carvins still suck.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 6, 2007)

uh. Carvins are easily the best guitar/price ratio on the production market. But I guess you have to try one to actually appreciate it.


----------



## slake moth (Oct 6, 2007)

Carvin should make long scale guitars.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 6, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> uh. Carvins are easily the best guitar/price ratio on the production market. But I guess you have to try one to actually appreciate it.



If you were at all aware of the running jokes between forum members then yuo would know this is a common joke between me and ShawnF. Even if you didn't, you'd know from the way things were written and recieved that it was light hearted.

Stop being so serious and certainly stop trying to suggest that you know more than me, because I know for a fact that you don't. 

Back on topic...I heard they've started making guitars with 7 strings! 7?! Why would they do that? Whats the point? Why not just drop tune?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 6, 2007)

I know that you never did explain why Schecters suck.




Also what are you talking about lol who would ever make a guitar with 7 strings

that's like making a bass with 5 strings fool you crazy


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 7, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I know that you never did explain why Schecters suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or like making a guitar with eight strings! 

or maybe even a guitar with frets that _don't_ run perpendicular to the strings!



djpharoah said:


> whoa - what? Carvin has a store in Santa Ana??? I live in freaking Costa Mesa and never knew bout that.






Carvin Website said:


> Carvin Santa Ana
> 1907 N. Main St.
> Santa Ana, CA 92706
> M-F 10am - 6:30pm
> ...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 7, 2007)

Carvin in Santa Ana! Hell, I'm going tomorrow!

Wait... I live on the EAST coast... damn...  


I've been staring at the Rondo page, with the black flame Interceptor 27", drooling over the possibilities....

It's so pretty!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 7, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> Carvin in Santa Ana! Hell, I'm going tomorrow!
> 
> Wait... I live on the EAST coast... damn...
> 
> ...







yeah, its definately a hot guitar.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/38389-fs-5150-combo.html#post671255

Let's stop yelling at XV for his flip flopping on buying this, eh?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 7, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/38389-fs-5150-combo.html#post671255
> 
> Let's stop yelling at XV for his flip flopping on buying this, eh?




good for you!
besides, this guitar will be cooler than a 5150 combo, anyway.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 7, 2007)

True. 

Still:  

I can't get djpharoah's jack input idea off my mind, but don't worry, it won't surface.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 7, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> True.
> 
> Still:
> 
> I can't get djpharoah's jack input idea off my mind, but don't worry, it won't surface.



the input jack is _such_ a minor detail.
don't even worry about it.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 7, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> the input jack is _such_ a minor detail.
> don't even worry about it.


Yeah - now I just cant wait to see how the sample(s) turns up.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 7, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah - now I just cant wait to see how the sample(s) turns up.



me too.
hopefully kurt will be nice enough to take pictures and post them here.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 7, 2007)

He definately will be! Either that, or on his site.

It will make me sad that if it is produced for the Christmas rush, I cannot buy one.



Maybe I could take the sample for a cheaper cost haha!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 8, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> He definately will be! Either that, or on his site.
> 
> It will make me sad that if it is produced for the Christmas rush, I cannot buy one.
> 
> ...




didn't kurt say something about the fact that if the guitars weren't available by christmas, they wouldn't be available until mid next year?

that would kind of suck.

edit: actually, it wouldn't suck at all. i have still have a custom to order/pay for.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i have still have a custom to order/pay for.



You drunk, sweetcheeks?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 8, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You drunk, sweetcheeks?




no, loveypie.



edit: OT, but your "don't look to get laid" tip has been deemed tr00.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 8, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You drunk, sweetcheeks?





ShawnFjellstad said:


> no, loveypie.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: OT, but your "don't look to get laid" tip has been deemed tr00.



You two guys have got to get a room - or have this gay fest in some other thread man. Stop bumping this thread with this kinda bs - I always get excited when I see this thread being bumped cuz I think Kurt has updated the thread with pics of the sample..


----------



## playstopause (Oct 8, 2007)

djpharoah said:


>



Yeah, i'm kind of tired of it too. 
It's o/t stuff. Just keep it in the locker 

Love all u guys though, whatever your sexual orientation is (well, kinda)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 9, 2007)

our love cannot be contained by the limitations of forum and thread classification! 

and slightly more on topic, kurt e-mailed me and said he could try to do an oiled neck on my custom, a la carvin! also, i can get a thinner neck profile!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 9, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> our love cannot be contained by the limitations of forum and thread classification!
> 
> and slightly more on topic, kurt e-mailed me and said he could try to do an oiled neck on my custom, a la carvin! also, i can get a thinner neck profile!


He told me he wasnt entertaining customs till after Jan 08, how did you get him to let you do it??


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 9, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> He told me he wasnt entertaining customs till after Jan 08, how did you get him to let you do it??



well, that might have been something he just decided on recently.
we had been talking about my custom for about 1.5-2 months now, and it would be pretty fucked up on his end to just go "oh, sorry! no customs til january!"

btw, recessed bridges ftw...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 9, 2007)

That does look badass shawn.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 9, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Oh wow, its like the best elements of a fixed bridge still coupled with the worst elements of a TOM! Awesome!


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 9, 2007)

Pics, when it's done


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 9, 2007)

Recessed bridge or not Im waiting for this bad boy.

Kurt is discussing recessed bridges with his factory manager and is waiting a reply. However nothing will be done for this batch of guitars, it would have to wait till mid 2008.

I cant wait for these man...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 9, 2007)

I can wait. Because I need a car.

Did you guys see the new Agile yet? Awesome.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, wait. 
Recessed bridge... Maple fretboard... flamed top.. baritone scale? FUCK.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm getting a 26.5-er and I may be in your boat, Ken. This Hellraiser is big for me, and it's a 25.5.

Gotta suck it up, though.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Okay, wait.
> Recessed bridge... Maple fretboard... flamed top.. baritone scale? FUCK.


Recessed bridge is not happening. It was a suggestion to Kurt for future batches. This first initial batch will not have them.


Xtremevillan said:


> I'm getting a 26.5-er and I may be in your boat, Ken. This Hellraiser is big for me, and it's a 25.5.
> 
> Gotta suck it up, though.


So wait.. are you still getting an agile?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 9, 2007)

_So wait.. are you still getting an agile?_

Yes.

I just said suck it up, meaning I'd have to suck it up.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 9, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Did you guys see the new Agile yet? Awesome.



 Holy FUCK!

He's not taking custom orders til January? Thank God, or I'd be ordering one of those... 7-string, no inlays, passive pups... gaaah!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 10, 2007)

okay, sorry if i confused you by posting a picture of a recessed bridge.

there _will not_ be a recessed bridge for this first batch of guitars.
i just posted the picture because stitch and mesh were talking about them.


and merlin, you'd have to e-mail kurt to see if he's taking orders for customs.


EDIT: dj has update news about these! he just needs to bump the thread with the info!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> okay, sorry if i confused you by posting a picture of a recessed bridge.
> 
> there _will not_ be a recessed bridge for this first batch of guitars.
> i just posted the picture because stitch and mesh were talking about them.
> ...


Yeah - after talking to Kurt - no recessed bridges on this first initial batch of Septor pros 27.

Custom orders are some what limited right now at Rondo as they have booked their factory for these Septors. If you can get them to agree to build you one its about $900+ and 4-5 months.

I dont know what other news I am supposed to update this thread with Shawn?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 11, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah - after talking to Kurt - no recessed bridges on this first initial batch of Septor pros 27.
> 
> Custom orders are some what limited right now at Rondo as they have booked their factory for these Septors. If you can get them to agree to build you one its about $900+ and 4-5 months.
> 
> I dont know what other news I am supposed to update this thread with Shawn?




the samples will be done about...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> the samples will be done about...


Ah he said that he should have the samples by early November but he wasn't positive on it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 11, 2007)

man, i can't wait to see them.

edit: kurt still hasn't gotten back to me with the final specs list and deposit form for my custom. that makes me go .


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm used to the raised Tone Pro bridges. I wouldn't care about recessed or not.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 11, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm used to the raised Tone Pro bridges. I wouldn't care about recessed or not.



yeah, its not a big deal IMO, though a recessed does feel a bit better.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2007)

There is no difference really since with a normal TOM bridge, the neck must have an angle to accommodate the varying string height. For a recessed TOM, you can use a straight neck like an ibanez, with no angle in the neck pocket.

I cant wait>!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 11, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> Holy FUCK!
> 
> He's not taking custom orders til January? Thank God, or I'd be ordering one of those... 7-string, no inlays, passive pups... gaaah!!!



He might allow you to order it as a 7 string, but he told me he wasnt 100% sure, and if he would do it, expect a $500+ upcharge for the shape change.. so your looking at $1100ish for a 7 string Reaper. which might be worth it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 11, 2007)

...Seriously, it'd cost that much?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 11, 2007)

Yea. probably around that.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 11, 2007)

I...would love that top.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I...would love that top.



Thats pretty much my Septor 27 right there... and its giving away a few of my mods.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

but the septor 27 pro imo, has a cooler body shape than that.


----------



## Piledriver (Oct 12, 2007)

how much would it be about for one of these interceptor?
ebony, thin neck,cool shape, looks like my kind of guitar!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 12, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> how much would it be about for one of these interceptor?
> ebony, thin neck,cool shape, looks like my kind of guitar!



Price should be just around 600 bucks. Remember, there is no tremolo.


Also, nice color. I can see that in blue or purple! Mmm.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> how much would it be about for one of these interceptor?
> ebony, thin neck,cool shape, looks like my kind of guitar!



You might want to read the entire thread for the details on this guitar. Also this guitar doesnt have a thin neck like an ibanez.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 12, 2007)

Really? I thought Schecter necks were like Ibanez S's, no?

So dj, what else are you gonna do (gold hardware I know)


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 12, 2007)

The wait is like that girl you know you're going to get, but she's not quite ready and you've already made out with her. Man, what a boner and I actually need this as a second seven for playing liv'e.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 12, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Really? I thought Schecter necks were like Ibanez S's, no?
> 
> So dj, what else are you gonna do (gold hardware I know)



Nope, Schecter necks are fucking baseball bats. They suck.  They are just too big for a comfortable seven string experience, IMO. 

Hallo, Shawn!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 12, 2007)

I should be getting one by next weekend, so we shall see.

Keeping in mind I've played a Wizard II, even though only a few times, I should be able to make a good judgement. I only have Schecters now, haha.

I'd trade the Schecter (with a tremolo) for an RG1527 and moneyz  

stitch hook a brote up


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Really? I thought Schecter necks were like Ibanez S's, no?
> 
> So dj, what else are you gonna do (gold hardware I know)


I despise gold hardware. My plans will be revealed later when I get it. ShawnF might know what I am doing.



stitch216 said:


> Nope, Schecter necks are fucking baseball bats. They suck.  They are just too big for a comfortable seven string experience, IMO.


It really depends. Having spent an hour with a hellraiser 7 at a Guitar Center I found it pretty comfortable. I am finding that ibanez necks are somewhat less comfy and after playing the hellraiser with my big hands I kinda liked it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 12, 2007)

I have small hands and I love them.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> I despise gold hardware.








djpharoah said:


> My plans will be revealed later when I get it. ShawnF might know what I am doing.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Come on AIM and I might tell you.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 13, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Come on AIM and I might tell you.



just for that, i'm not going to! 









*okay, i'll do it.


----------



## twooos (Oct 25, 2007)

- Pickups: [EMG]
- Fretboard wood: [Maple] 
- Color: [Tribal Blue] 
- Finish: [Clear Gloss]


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't read this whole thread, but what is the short story with getting a custom Rondo/Agile 7?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 25, 2007)

twooos said:


> - Pickups: [EMG]
> - Fretboard wood: [Maple]
> - Color: [Tribal Blue]
> - Finish: [Clear Gloss]



Read the thread - the specs don't include EMGs. I guess the group is just waiting for Kurt to get samples in and pictures of them..

Dont know if I am in this at this point in time..


----------



## Edroz (Oct 25, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Dont know if I am in this at this point in time..


----------



## playstopause (Oct 25, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Read the thread - the specs don't include EMGs. I guess the group is just waiting for Kurt to get samples in and pictures of them..
> 
> Dont know if I am in this at this point in time..



Gas is gone?


----------



## Ishan (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes7 said:


> I can't read this whole thread, but what is the short story with getting a custom Rondo/Agile 7?



you can get one but not before jan 08, that's it


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

DJ apparently bought the blue + ebony interceptor that he was GASing for.

and i'm not sure about not getting a custom until jan 08, because i _just_ ordered one.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> DJ apparently bought the blue + ebony interceptor that he was GASing for.





Kurt (Rondo) said:


> Hi
> Sorry for the issue - shipping inspected this guitar as it was going out he door and found it was a septor 7 - metallic blue not an interceptor (no floyd).
> 
> Sorry we have canceled the order for you
> ...


 

And they wont be getting any more blue flamed ones till after December.. Im not totally out of this interceptor pro deal - just waiting to see pics of one first. Hopefully my tremolo gas doesnt take over.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

oh, okay.
so, provided the pics show something of quality, you're back in?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> oh, okay.
> so, provided the pics show something of quality, you're back in?



Yeha - as long as the colors are nice and vibrant and they look good...I guess I can hold off as my brother is getting a Jackson 6 soon which I can jam on. Only iffy as initially when this thread started I knew I didnt want a trem - but now....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

coolz.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

hey ed, how many potential buyers do you have on that list of yours?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

My recent misfortunes may have knocked me out.

To all the people that will negatively respond: Fuck you. 200 dollars is a lot of money for me to lose. So shove it.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> hey ed, how many potential buyers do you have on that list of yours?



list? ... i gave up trying to organize this circus of a thread  . i know I'M getting one. i was ready to buy this from the beginning. 
i emailed Kurt yesterday just to see what the status was, and everything is still going as planned... prototypes will be in next month and if they meet approval, deposits will be taken early december.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 27, 2007)

i can't wait until the protos come in.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the prototype going to be similar as the finished product? If so, I could prolly buy the prototype if it's a discounted price.

I just thought of something...since he's offering maple and ebony fretboards, which one is he getting in as the 'sample'?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 25, 2007)

- Pickups: [Active]
- Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
- Color: [Trans Green]
- Finish: [Clear Satin]


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing has happened to this since October. I wouldn't hold my breathe as we haven't heard anything from Kurt at Rondo.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

TimSE said:


> - Pickups: [Active]
> - Fretboard wood: [Ebony]
> - Color: [Trans Green]
> - Finish: [Clear Satin]




dude, you came out of nowhere. 
kurt's busy right now, so he hasn't had time to release these yet.
the design, however is finished.

unfortunately for you, the pickups will be passives and the finish is clear gloss.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude, you came out of nowhere.
> kurt's busy right now, so he hasn't had time to release these yet.
> the design, however is finished.
> 
> unfortunately for you, the pickups will be passives and the finish is clear gloss.



He can change pickups for actives and the paint


----------

